# Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)



## Undertable (14. November 2015)

*Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Hallo Community,

zunächst meine Ausgangssituation:

- Netzteil: Enermax 85+ (ich glaube um die 900W?)
- Board: ATX, Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
- CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T ( 3.31 GHz )
- RAM: 32GB DDR3 Patriot 2133 CL 11 ( 1,5V )
- Grafik 1: MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @ 3840 x 2160 ( LG 27MU67 )
- Grafik 2: Zotac GTX 480 Amp @ 1080 x 1920 ( Dell P2214H )
- TV-Karte: TBS 6928SE ( in kurzem PCIe )
- Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi ( PCI )

Für meine Anwendungen (UT3 spielen, Bild- u. Videobearbeitung, CAD) reicht die CPU hinsichtlich der Auslastung derzeit noch aus.
Ein CPU-Upgrade würde ich daher gerne so lange wie möglich hinausschieben.
Ich erwäge allerdings meine GTX 480 durch eine 2te GTX 980 zu ersetzen (SLI) wodurch ich mir insbesondere etwas flüssigeres Spielen erhoffe.
3 Grafikkarten zu betreiben habe ich auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nicht vor.

Am liebsten würde ich meine DDR3 RAM-Module und CPU weiterverwenden und mir lediglich ein neues AM3(+) Board kaufen das SLI mit 2 GTX 980 unterstützt.
Platztechnisch sollte zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten etwas mehr Platz (ein freier Slot) zur Kühlung sein. Zudem darf der PCI-Slot für die Soundkarte nicht durch die Grafikkarten verdeckt werden.
Damit die untere Grafikkarte noch gut schnaufen kann wäre etwas Abstand zum PCI-Slot gut, da die X-Fi nicht ganz klein ist.
Mindestens 2 interne USB 3.0 Ports bräuchte ich, das vermutlich kein Platz für nen zusätzlichen USB3.0 Controller vorhanden sein wird.
Ein solches Mainboard sollte für mich maximal 250-300 kosten, weniger wäre natürlich besser. 
Von den Herstellern wäre mir aus eigener Erfahrung Gigabyte sympatisch. Asus nur zur Not (schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht). Billiganbieter wie AsRock & Co möchte ich nicht unbedingt.

Zu den Anforderungen für SLI-Betrieb recherchiere ich nun schon seit Tagen un bin nach wie vor noch unsicher ob das mit AMD bzw. AM3(+) Mainboards überhaupt sinnvoll möglich ist.
Empfohlen sind nach meinem Verständnis 2 Stck. PCIe 3.0 x16, die es wohl nur bei Intel ab Ivy Bridge gibt(?) oder kaum schlechter auch PCIe 2.0 x16, wo AMD wieder in`s Spiel käme.
Hier gilt es wohl eine begrenzte Anzahl von "Lanes" zu nutzen, die von CPU, Chipsatz und Mainboard zu Verfügung gestellt- bzw. unterstützt oder verteilt werden können.

Könnt Ihr mir was empfehlen?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Chinaquads (14. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Eine zweite 980 wird dir nicht helfen, du wirst mit der langsamen CPU immer im CPU Limit hängen. Wieso hast du die GTX 480 noch im System, die verbraucht imo nur Strom und verhindert, das deine 980 genug Frischluft bekommt.

Bevor du dir ne 2te Graka ins System pflanzt, würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal überlegen, ob eine aktuelle CPU (Intel oder AMD ist mal egal ) nicht besser für deine Anforderung wäre.

Wieso kommst du zudem drauf, das Asrock ein Billiganbieter ist, man bekommt das, wofür man bezahlt.


----------



## Undertable (14. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> du wirst mit der langsamen CPU immer im CPU Limit hängen


Bei steigenden Anforderungen führe auch ich erfahrungsgemäß alle paar Jahre ein CPU-Upgrade durch, nur mache ich den Schritt möglichst nicht früher als nötig weil dann i.d.R. auch andre Komponenten mit erneuert werden müssen.
Ich bin jetzt kein Benchmark-Spezialist oder -Fan, beobachte aber gern im Windwos-Taskmanager die Anzeigen von CPU-Auslastung und Verlauf der CPU-Auslastung während der Ausführung meiner Anwendungen und Spiele immer wieder mal.
Natürlich sind da je nach dem auch Peaks zu beobachten die z.T. bis an die Obergrenze gehen. Ich habe aber nicht den Eindruck dass sich bei mir gegenwärtig das Meiste im oberen Bereich der Anzeigen abspielt.
Daraus interpretiere ich dass meine CPU z.T. gut beschäftigt- aber nicht unbedingt am Ende angelangt ist.
Wie aussagekräftig diese Anzeigen wirklich sind kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wieso hast du die GTX 480 noch im System


Wenn ich bei  vollen Grafikdetails und -Optionen auf 3840 x 2160 spiele und zusätzlich einen Zweitmonitor betreibe tut sich die GTX 980 mit dem Gespann schon etwas schwer und es kommt zu heftigen Rucklern.
Mit dem Zweitscreen an der zusätzlichen GTX 480 (die ich ohnehin da hatte)  ist das schon deutlich besser und eigentlich auch akzeptabel.
Noch einen winzigen Tick flüssiger, dann wäre es für mich perfekt. Das würde ich mir dann eben von ner zweiten GTX 980 im SLI Verbund wünschen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> die verbraucht imo nur Strom und verhndert, das deine 980 genug Frischluft bekommt.


Das ist korrekt. Was den Energieverbrauch angeht schluckt die GTX 980 meines Wissens weniger Energie als die GTX 480.
Wegen des Frischluftproblems schrieb ich ja bereits:


Undertable schrieb:


> ...Platztechnisch sollte zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten etwas mehr Platz (ein freier Slot) zur Kühlung sein.





Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bevor du dir ne 2te Graka ins System pflanzt, würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal überlegen, ob eine aktuelle CPU (Intel oder AMD ist mal egal ) nicht besser für deine Anforderung wäre.


 Mit zunehmendem Alter ändern sich bei mir als User die Schwerpunkte. Ich probiere nicht mehr aus Zeitvertreib irgendwelche neuen Programme aus sondern arbeite überwiegend mit denselben Anwendungen: Bildbearbeitung, Panoramen, Videobearbeitung, CAD, e-mail und Internet. Spielen tue ich zwar immer noch gerne aber in geringerem Umfang und nicht unbedingt immer die neuesten Spiele die ja bekanntlich oft alleiniger Grund für ein PC-Upgrade sind. Seit Jahren spiele ich z.B. UT3. Inzwischen halt mit höherer Auflösung. 

Aktuell möchte ich nach dem ökonomischen Prinzip "nur" den oben beschrieben Tick flüssigeres (UT3) spielen erreichen und wäre damit dann vermutlich die nächsten paar Jahre zufrieden.
Dabei möchte ich zunächst nur die Voraussetzungen für (späteren) SLI Betrieb 2er GTX 980 schaffen. Ideal wäre zunächst nur ein halbwegs vernünftiges AM3+ Board mit entsprechendem Chipsatz, ggf. auch mit ner neuen (ohnehin günstigen) AMD-CPU. Vielleicht wäre damit mein gewünschter Tick flüssigeres UT3 spielen sogar schon gegeben. Falls nein kann ich die 2te GTX 980 dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachrüsten wenn sie im Preis etwas gefallen ist, z.B. nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft, im neuen Jahr.

Sollte ich später irgendwann z.B. mit einem brandaktuellen Spiel an die Grenzen meines Systems kommen würde ich dann auf Zeitgemäße(s) Intel-CPU und Board umsteigen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wieso kommst du zudem drauf, das Asrock ein Billiganbieter ist, man bekommt das, wofür man bezahlt.


Ist nur ne eigene Annahme und vielleicht auch ein Stück weit ein Missverständnis. Nehmen wir den Ausdruck "Billiganbieter" hier bitte Wörtlich,
also als Anbieter billiger Produkte, wobei sich billig nicht auf die Qualität sondern in erster Linie auf den Preis bezieht.
Asrock habe ich vor eingen Jahren mit Boards im Billigpreissegment kennengelernt.
In manche Rechner hatte ich schon sehr "preiswerte" AsRock-Board verbaut die auch über Jahre prima funktioniert hatten. 
Andereseits hatte ich auch schon unliebsame Erfahrungen mit einer "Instant-Boot-Technologie" gemacht die wenn ich mich recht erinnere damals eine Innovation von AsRock war?
Ist schon ne Weile her und ich schweife vom Thema ab - sorry


----------



## Undertable (14. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

inzwischen hab ich mal nach AM3+ Boards Ausschau gehalten

AMD Sockel AM3+ mit Formfaktor: ATX, Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM, PCI: ab 1x, Multi-GPU: SLI/2-Way-SLI, Multi-GPU Konfiguration: x16/x16 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Viel bleibt da leider nicht übrig. Das MSI 990FXA Gaming scheint das einzige Board zu sein bei dem ich zusätzlich zum GTX 980 SLI-Gespann auch meine TV- und Soundkarte einbauen kann.
Vorausgesetzt ich kann frei wählen daß die 2te GTX 980 in "PCI_E4" gesteckt werden kann und beide dann x16 sind. Das konnte ich bislang weder den Bildern noch der Anleitung des Boards entnehmen.


----------



## Maqama (14. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Zum einen ist die GTX 980  P/L Technisch eher schlecht, zum anderen bin ich persönlich auch kein Fan von SLI.

Ich bin genau wie Chinaquads der Meinung, dass du eher den Unterbau tauschen solltest.
Gönn dir nen aktuellen Skylake i5oder i7, das bringt einfach mehr, da du 2 GTX 980 so nicht optimal auslasten kannst.

Sollte dir dann die eine GTX 980 nicht reichen, verkauf das Teil und such die eine GTX 980ti und takte diese schön hoch.
In die alte AMD Platform würde ich keinen Cent mehr investieren.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Maqama schrieb:


> GTX 980  P/L Technisch eher schlecht


Kannst Du das bitte präziser ausdrücken bzw. begründen?


Maqama schrieb:


> eher den Unterbau tauschen...aktuellen Skylake i5oder i7, das bringt einfach mehr,


Das wäre in der Tat ne Überlegung wert sofern ich meine kürzlich erst zugelegten DDR3 RAM Module weiterverwenden- und ich mir zumindest optional den SLI-Betrieb noch offen lassen kann. Genau das scheint sich aber bei Boards mit Intel Sokel 1151 (Skylake) und SLI Unterstützung gegenseitig auszuschließen.

SLI-Boards brauchen scheinbar DDR4 RAM:
Intel Sockel 1151 mit Formfaktor: ATX, Multi-GPU: SLI/2-Way-SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und Boards mit DDR3 RAM unterstützen scheinbar nur Crossfire:
Intel Sockel 1151 mit Formfaktor: ATX, Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine meiner Anwendungen ist seit vielen Versionen etwas wählerisch und vornehmlich mit nVidia kompatibel, deshalb ist Crossfire für mich keine Option. Meinen DDR3-RAM will ich aber auch weiter verwenden. Um dennoch bei Intel zu bleiben käme für mich dann aber evtl. der Vorgänger-Sockel 1150 mit Haswell/Devil`s Canyon in Frage.


----------



## XyZaaH (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Dann rüste halt nicht auf nen Skylake, sondern auf einen i7 4790k auf. Die nehmen sich eh nix.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ja, so was in der Art. Im Moment filtere ich bei den Boards mit 1150 Sockel und DDR3 RAM noch wie wild um eins zu finden, das optional mit 2 GTX980 bestückt noch einen kleinen PCIe Slot  für meine TV-Karte und einen PCI Slot für die Soundkarte frei hat. So wie`s aussieht müsste ich mich bei der Multi-GPU-Konfiguration mit x8/x8 zufrieden geben. Ob das für`s optionale SLI-Gespann ein Flaschenhals wäre weiß ich nicht. Ohne PCI Slot wäre x16/x16 möglich, preislich aber dann schon etwas happiger:

Intel Sockel 1150 mit Formfaktor: ATX, Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM, PCIe 3.0 x16 (elektrisch): ab 2x, PCIe 2.0 x1: ab 2x, USB 3.0 extern: ab 4x, Multi-GPU: SLI/4-Way-SLI, Multi-GPU Konfiguration: x16/x16 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Entweder ich müsste mich dann mit dem Onboard-Sound zufrieden geben (kann ich nicht beurteilen) oder ich müsste mir noch ne PCIe-Soundkarte dazukaufen


----------



## Maqama (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Kannst Du das bitte präziser ausdrücken bzw. begründen?



Naja die GTX 980 ist nur ca. 10% schneller als die GTX 970.
Die GTX 980ti allerdings ca. 30% schneller als die GTX 970.

Sprich es lohnt sich einfach mehr, direkt zu einer GTX 980ti zu greifen, da sich der zwischenschritt mit der GTX 980 einfach nicht lohnt.

Wenn du deinen RAM unbedingt behalten willst, dann nimm eben den i7 4790k, wobei man den DDR3 RAM auch einfach verkaufen könnte.
Zudem würde ich dann die GTX 980 noch verkaufen und direkt eine GTX 980ti holen, und die bei Bedarf noch übertakten.

Z.B.
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90504-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cerbero (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Voschlag: 
a. Schau mal nach einem Board für einen i7 (zB 5775c) oder einen Xeon (zB 1231) (wie oben genannt 1150er Sockel)- der nimmt DDR3 (auch in der Menge)
b. schau nach einer 980 Ti und werd die anderen beiden Grafikkarten los
c. wenn das läuft, schau nach einem vernüftig dimensionierten Netzteil.. 900w ist... wow.

für das Slotproblem: Riserkabel kosten zwar schon was, aber wenn du auf deine Soundkarte bestehst wäre das eine Option...
für deine Asrock-Wahrnehmung: die sind seit 2002 keine Billigstparte von Asustek mehr und inzwischen als selbständiger Hersteller größer als MSI. Das wird man nicht mit "billig"


----------



## Abductee (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Mit den 4GB der 980 kann es im SLI auch schon knapp werden.



> Undertable schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Billiganbieter wie AsRock & Co möchte ich nicht unbedingt.



Na da hat die Propagandaabteilung aber ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## cerbero (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Noch so zur Orientierung was CPUs (auch dein 1100T) angeht: 

CPU: Rangliste und Bestenliste - Der Leistungsindex für Prozessoren [September 2015]

weiter unten schauen, so bei ~47 Punkten


----------



## RonGames (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



cerbero schrieb:


> Noch so zur Orientierung was CPUs (auch dein 1100T) angeht:
> 
> CPU: Rangliste und Bestenliste - Der Leistungsindex für Prozessoren [September 2015]
> 
> weiter unten schauen, so bei ~47 Punkten



Selbst nen Lynnfield i5 für knapp 70€ ist schon gleich gut. ^^


Eine Alternative wäre 2011 mit nen Xeon E5-2670 für 200€, und je nach Mainboard so min. 155 € fällig, Gebraucht versteht sich.  

Ansonsten würde ich mal gerne wissen, was du denn Finanziell für Mittel hast für das Upgrade.


----------



## Ebrithil (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle für Probleme mit der CPU habt? In 4K wird er in fast keinem Spiel solche Frameraten erreichen, das die CPU (stark) limitieren würde.



Maqama schrieb:


> Es macht aber auch keinen Sinn, sich jetzt noch ein neues Board für die alte CPU zu kaufen.
> Dan lieber direkt wechseln.


Auch wieder richtig ...


----------



## Maqama (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle für Probleme mit der CPU habt? In 4K wird er in fast keinem Spiel solche Frameraten erreichen, das die CPU (stark) limitieren würde.



Es macht aber auch keinen Sinn, sich jetzt noch ein neues Board für die alte CPU zu kaufen.
Dann lieber direkt wechseln.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ein neues Netzteil wäre bei einem 980 SLI auch fällig, das Revo85+ ist mit 7 Jahren schlicht zu alt


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Erst mal Danke für Eure rege Beteiligung an meinem Problem. Das finde ich riesig!



Maqama schrieb:


> Naja die GTX 980 ist nur ca. 10% schneller als die GTX 970.
> Die GTX 980ti allerdings ca. 30% schneller als die GTX 970.
> 
> Sprich es lohnt sich einfach mehr, direkt zu einer GTX 980ti zu greifen, da sich der zwischenschritt mit der GTX 980 einfach nicht lohnt



Danke dass Du`s erklärt hast. Jetzt kann ich`s nachvollziehen. Den Ausdruck "Technisch schlecht" hatte ich nämlich mit technischen Problemen assoziiert, wovon in meiner Recherche vor dem Kauf nichts zu lesen war.



Maqama schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen RAM unbedingt behalten willst, dann nimm eben den i7 4790k


Zumindest der Sockel 1150 wird`s werden. Bei der CPU hat leider auch mein Budget (Minboard, CPU, CPU-Lüfter, Sound) noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden.



Maqama schrieb:


> wobei man den DDR3 RAM auch einfach verkaufen könnte


Den möchte ich weiterverwenden. Soe viel steht fest.



Maqama schrieb:


> Zudem würde ich dann die GTX 980 noch verkaufen und direkt eine GTX 980ti holen, und die bei Bedarf noch übertakten





cerbero schrieb:


> schau nach einer 980 Ti und werd die anderen beiden Grafikkarten los


Ich verstehe Euere Überlegung, weil sie mir mit nur 1 Grafikkarte vielleicht genau das Quäntchen mehr Leistung beschert, das ich wie anfangs beschrieben zum für mich flüssig empfundenen UT3 spielen benötige. 
Andererseits halte ich persönlich grundsätzlich nichts vom Übertakten und möchte auch meine GTX 980 nicht unbedingt wieder verkaufen. Evtl. aber die GTX 480. Sofern man dafür noch ein par Groschen bekommt könnte ich den Erlös ins Budget mit einplanen.

Zunächst würde ich meinem System ne neue CPU samt Lüfter und Mainboard spendieren und mit den vorhandenen DDR3 RAM-Modulen, -der GTX980 und meiner PCIe-TV-Karte weitermachen. Beim Sound hadere ich im Moment noch. Dann würde ich erst mal schaun wie`s läuft und mir bei Baedarf erst im zweiten Step Gedanken machen wie ich die Grafik weiter ausbauen kann. Wenn ich jetzt aber schon Geld für CPU und Mainboard ausgebe  möchte ich mir den optionalen SLI-Betrieb auf jeden Fall offen lassen, ganz gleich ob`s wirklich genutzt wird oder nicht. 

Der Knackpunkt ist halt ob für SLI x8/x8 ein Flaschnhals ist oder x16/x16 erforderlich wäre.
Letzteres entscheidet in diesem Fall darüber ob ich meine PCI-Soundkarte weiterverwenden kann oder nicht



cerbero schrieb:


> für das Slotproblem: Riserkabel...wäre...eine Option


Wieder was dazugelernt. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Wenn ich`s nach einer kurzen Bildersuche richtig verstanden habe ist das ein Adapter von einem PCIe Slot des Mainboards auf die Kontaktfahnen einer PCI-Karte. Aus mechanischer Sicht fordert der Adapter dann aber Raum der den üblichen Einbau der Karte verhindert?



cerbero schrieb:


> Asrock...seit 2002 keine Billigstparte von Asustek mehr und inzwischen als selbständiger Hersteller größer als MSI. Das wird man nicht mit "billig"


 Groß werden kann man grundsätzlich schon mit "billig" wenn es eben die Menge macht und dagegen spricht auch nichts wenn entsprechende Nachfragen bedient werden.
Mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen aus alten Zeiten will ich aber gar nicht abstreiten dass sich AsRock inzwischen zu einem Hersteller qualitativ hochwertiger(er) Mainboards (als früher) gemausert hat, der in seiner Klasse den Mainstream erreicht hat.



Abductee schrieb:


> Na da hat die Propagandaabteilung aber ganze Arbeit geleistet.


In diesem Fall nur eigene Erfahrungen


----------



## Maqama (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Das Netzteil sollte Generell gewechselt werden, wenn es schon 7 Jahre alt ist.

Also im Prinzip wäre es wohl die beste Option den i7 5775C zu nehmen.
Dazu ein passendes Board und deinen alten Speicher verwenden.
Dann verkaufst du deine GTX 980 und legst dir eine 980ti zu, z.B. die von Zotac.
Dann noch ein aktuelles Netzteil und gut ist.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

8x/8x vs 16x/16x sind vielleicht 3 fps, kannst du also vernachlässigen. 

 Es ist so, dass zwei 980er mehr Leistung haben als eine 980Ti. Dafür sparst du dir damit SLI-typische Probleme wie Mikroruckler, hoher Stromverbrauch und hohe Temperaturen (und somit Lautstärke) und du hast 6GB Vram statt vier, was bei 4k in der Zukunft nötig sein kann.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



cerbero schrieb:


> schau nach einem vernüftig dimensionierten Netzteil.. 900w ist... wow.





der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ein neues Netzteil wäre bei einem 980 SLI auch fällig, das Revo85+ ist mit 7 Jahren schlicht zu alt


Solange das Netzteil funktioniert und es in meinem System nicht an (für mich) wahrnehmbare Grenzen Stößt sehe ich keinen Grund es gegen ein anderes austzutauschen.


Maqama schrieb:


> Das Netzteil sollte Generell gewechselt werden, wenn es schon 7 Jahre alt ist.


Sorry, nehmt`s mir bitte nicht übel aber das sehe ich anders


RonGames schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich mal gerne wissen, was du denn Finanziell für Mittel hast für das Upgrade.


Da stelle ich mir den Gegenwert einer 2ten MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G vor also 530€


mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> 8x/8x vs 16x/16x sind vielleicht 3 fps, kannst du also vernachlässigen.


Wenn dem so ist könnte ich meine alte Soundkarte weiterverwenden (und auch wie üblich einbauen).
Bei der Mainboardsuche gemäß meiner folgenden Filterung verbleiben noch 3 Modelle. 2 davon wären sogar vom von mir bevorzugten Hersteller Gigabyte: 

1.) GA-Z97X-UD5H 
2.) GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition 

Intel Sockel 1150 mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: Z97, Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM, PCIe 3.0 x16 (mechanisch): ab 2x, PCI: ab 2x, USB 3.0 extern: ab 6x, USB 3.0 intern: ab 2x, Multi-GPU: SLI/2-Way-SLI, Multi-GPU Konfiguration: x8/x8 Preisvergleich | Geizha

1.) sieht vom Layout her gut aus. Die TV-Karte ganz oben im kleinen PCIe, gefolgt von Grafik (1). Im optionalen SLI-Betrieb hätte ich 2 Einbauoptionen für die Soundkarte: entweder zwischen Grafik 1 und 2 oder ich kauf mir bei Baedarf ne PCIe-Soundkarte und mach sie ganz unten rein.
Mit nur einer Grafikkarte drin kommt die Sondkarte in den unteren PCI-Slot, dann kann die Grafik besser atmen.
Im großen gelben Fluss sind die Bewertungen von 1.) und 2.) gleich, 4,5/5 Sterne allerdings haben beide Modelle recht wenige Bewertungen (3 und 8). Probleme gab es scheinbar mit BIOS/VCore und Platzmangel beim CPU-Lüfter.
So ganz überzeugt bin ich noch nicht


----------



## Ebrithil (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Maqama schrieb:


> Naja die GTX 980 ist nur ca. 10% schneller als die GTX 970.
> Die GTX 980ti allerdings ca. 30% schneller als die GTX 970.


Das stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht.
Die custom 980 ist ca 20% vor einer custom 970.
Und die guten custom 980 Ti liegen nochmal gut 25-30% vor einer custom 980.

Quelle: GPU-Leistungsindex 2015: 16 Radeon- und Geforce-Modelle im Benchmarkvergleich [Oktober]


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Solange das Netzteil funktioniert und es in meinem System nicht an (für mich) wahrnehmbare Grenzen Stößt sehe ich keinen Grund es gegen ein anderes austzutauschen.



Hoffentlich sieht Stefan das nicht


----------



## Maqama (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Sorry, nimm`s mir bitte nicht übel aber das sehe ich anders



Ist allein deine Entscheidung, wir können dir hier nur unsere Meinung sagen.

Ich hatte z.B. damals ein knapp 5 Jahre altes BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 7 1000W in Gebraucht.
Das hatte auch noch funktioniert. Auf anraten hier um Forum, habe ich dann auch gewechselt.

Ich hatte es zu _chiller_ hier aus dem Forum geschickt, der sich mit Netzteilen auskennt.
Es waren schon mind. ein Kondensator kaputt ( aufgebläht ).
Und man sieht es Kondensatoren nicht immer an, ob sie kaputt sind.
Sprich das Netzteil lieferte Garantiert keine sauberen Spannungen mehr, was früher oder später meine Hardware gegrillt hätte.

Zum einen ist deines mit 7 Jahren einfach Technisch veraltet, zum anderen eben durch das alter "verschlissen".
Nur das es funktioniert, sagt erstmal nichts über den Zustand aus.

Gerade wenn du neue Hardware anschaffst, die nicht gearde billig ist, ist es fahrlässig, diese an einem "Netzteil-Opa" zu betreiben.


EDIT:


Ebrithil schrieb:


> Das stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht.
> Die custom 980 ist ca 20% vor einer custom 970.
> Und die guten custom 980 Ti liegen nochmal gut 25-30% vor einer custom 980.
> 
> Quelle: GPU-Leistungsindex 2015: 16 Radeon- und Geforce-Modelle im Benchmarkvergleich [Oktober]





Ändert aber vom Prinzip her nichts daran, dass sich die 980 eher weniger lohnt.


----------



## markus1612 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

@TE: Ob dein Netzteil nicht mehr ordentlich läuft wirst du erst merken, wenn der PC über den Jordan wandert.


----------



## OC.Conny (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Habe da einen kleinen Einwand . . . beim Sockel 1150 liefert die CPU 16 Lanes wenn er bei SLI jede Karte mit 8 Lanes  am laufen hat kann er doch die Soundkarte nicht mehr betreiben oder? Und brauch die TV -Karte auch ne Lane da habe ich keine Ahnung?


----------



## Abductee (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Der Verzicht auf eine extra interne Soundkarte ist nicht ganz so tragisch.
Es gibt sehr gute onboard Lösungen, USB-Soundkarten oder externe Kopföhrerverstärker.

@Undertable
Ich hoffe du beziehst deine bisherigen Erfahrungen nicht aus AM3+ Mainboards mit einer völlig unterdimensionierter Spannungswandlerkühlung.
Das gibt es bei jedem Hersteller, auch Asus und Gigabyte.
Die einzigen Mainboards die bei mir wirklich gut funktioniert haben sind die von AsRock (die teure Ableger), aber das ist auch nur meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Solange das Netzteil funktioniert und es in meinem System nicht an (für mich) wahrnehmbare Grenzen Stößt sehe ich keinen Grund es gegen ein anderes austzutauschen.
> 
> Sorry, nehmt`s mir bitte nicht übel aber das sehe ich anders



Lass dir mal gesagt sein, dass ein 7 Jahre altes Netzteil an der Grenze dessen angekommen ist, was noch erträglich ist.
Das Netzteil wird mit Sicherheit keinen sauberen Strom mehr liefern und die 980er sind in der Lage, die Filterung eines Netzteils zu killen, besonders wenn sie übertaktet werden und besonders, wenn das Netzteil so alt ist sie deins.

Tue dir also selbst einen Gefallen und auch zum Schutz deiner Hardware und tausch das Netzteil aus.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Zur Netzteildiskussion: Ich bin kein gelernter Elektroniker und kann daher meine persönlichen Einschätzungen nur subjektiv auf Beobachtungen bei meiner eigenen Hardware oder auf Erfahrungen und Berichte im Bekanntenkreis stützen. Über viele Jahre hinweg habe ich bei eigener oder auch fremder Hardware im Bekanntenkreis schon mehrfach mitbekommen dass sich ein Netzteil verabschiedet hat. Geplatzte Kondensatoren habe ich schon mehrfach gehört, gerochen, aus nächster Nähe gesehen und zum Teil auch schon erneuert. Aber noch nie kam mir dabei ein Fall unter bei dem sich infolge dessen außer dem Netzteil selbst noch etwas anderes verabschiedet hätte. Der PC ging bei solchen Defekten aus und lief nicht mehr an. Nach dem Netzteil-Tausch lief bislang immer alles wieder - zumindest bei mir und in meinem Bekanntenkreis.  Bei Netzteilen setzte ich von je her auf namhafte Hersteller, bei denen ich neben der Verwendung von simplen Sicherungen auch auf gewisse Spannungs- u- Stromüberwachungskreise hoffe. Zudem könnte man auch vom BIOS des angeschlossenen Mainboards gewisse Schutzüberwachungen für seine Komponenten erwarten, so dass analog zur Drehzahlüberwachung von CPU-Lüftern nicht mehr hochgefahren- oder die Spannungszufuhr unterbrochen wird sobald eine Drehzahl nicht erreicht wird oder eben eine Spannung oder ein Strom nicht stimmt. Technisch möglich sollte das in der heutigen Zeit sein. Ob`s tatsächlich umgesetzt wird weiß ich nicht. 
Zugegeben, ich bin nicht vom Fach und möchte Eure Fertigkeiten und Kenntnisse in der Hinsicht auch nicht anzweifeln.

In dieser Sache würde ich das Risiko entgegen wohlgemeinter Empfehlungen (dafür besten Dank) bis auf weiteres erst mal eingehen und den Thread gerne wieder, sorry, in die ursprüngliche Richtung lenken, ein geeignetes Board mit CPU zu finden. Ich hoffe das klappt hier ohne dass die Stimmung kippt - Sorry wenn ich so Beratungsresistent bin.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



OC.Conny schrieb:


> beim Sockel 1150 liefert die CPU 16 Lanes wenn er bei SLI jede Karte mit 8 Lanes  am laufen hat kann er doch die Soundkarte nicht mehr betreiben oder? Und brauch die TV -Karte auch ne Lane da habe ich keine Ahnung?



Die Sockel sind ja nicht direkt an die CPU angebunden sondern z.B. über einen Switch.
Hier wird das wie ich finde recht gut erklärt:

PCGH erklärt PCI-Express: Lanes, Routing, Sharing und Switches im Video


----------



## poiu (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

ein NT kann laufen udn die elkos können trotzdem platt sein, was du beschriebst sind elkos die bis zum tod benutzt wurden oder defekte.

Ein Elko kann aber dick sein udn das NT läuft weiter und es kan nsei ndas du es nicht bemerkst.

 Trotzdem können schon die Spannungen außerhalb der Specs sein, das kann sich dann in abstürzen, Instabilitäten usw. zeigen oder manchmal eben nicht, schleichende defekte kann dann aber niemand ausschließen. 

Darüber hinaus kann noch was anderes passieren einige NT werden produziert und dann wird geprüft wie die Spannungen sind und ggf werden diese mit einem kleinen poti nachgeregelt, das ganze wird dann mit Kleber fixiert -> alt-> Kleber wird spröde -> und dann hast plötzlich 13V auf der 12V Leitung.


usw

Es spricht nichts dagegen ein altes NT bei einem alten PC weiter zu verwenden stirbt das NT " who cares" aber bei einer neuanschaffung sollte man spätestens nach dem Garantie ablauf das NT nicht mehr in einem neuen PC übernehmen.

Im endeffekt ist es deine sache, ist ja auch deine Hardware, eingie von uns sind der Meinung das ein NT eine relevante Komponente ist die auch Sicherheitsaspekten unterliegt und schlicht regelmäßig ausgetauscht werden sollte.

und ja ich kann die Netzteile hier prüfen und habe auch mal alte NT angeschlossen, hab auch zugriff auf mehrer Labore und dort vieles schon getestet.

Manche NT  sind noch ok andere schon scheintot, aber ohne Equipment sieht man das denn teilen nicht an


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Auch wenn der Thread nun doch in diese Richtung läuft, bitte eine ehrliche Antwort:
Hast Du es schon erlebt dass in Folge eines defekten Netzteils eine andere Komponente kaputt gegangen ist?


----------



## poiu (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Wenn das NT platzt, die Spawas vom Mainboard in die luft gegangen sind ist schlecht im Nachhinein zu sagen die sidn wegen dem NT kaputt gegangen oder die haben die Spawas haben das NT gehimmelt. Wirkung und Ursache sind hier nciht eindeutig, aber ja gesehen.

Auch einige andere Defekte gesehen, verschmorte Stecker, abgetakelte Kabel, defekte HDD, kaputt CPUs, Mainboard uns Grakas, und nu?


----------



## Maqama (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread nun doch in diese Richtung läuft, bitte eine ehrliche Antwort:
> Hast Du es schon erlebt dass in Folge eines defekten Netzteils eine andere Komponente kaputt gegangen ist?



Ist ja von uns nur ein Ratschlag das Netzteil zu wechseln.

Du kaufst dir ja auch keinen Ferrari und ziehst die Reifen von deinem alten Polo drauf.
Aber muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Maqama schrieb:


> Ist ja von uns nur ein Ratschlag


Den nehme ich auch gerne dankend an und behalte in mir im Hinterkopf. Wer weiß wenn ich mal wieder etwas Geld übrig habe mache ich das vielleicht sogar.
Im Moment ist ein neues Netzteil aber nicht im Budget und bis dahin riskiere es einfach mit dem alten weiter zu machen.
Ich hoffe das kommt nicht böse rüber, ist nämlich auch nicht so gemeint.



Maqama schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir ja auch keinen Ferrari und ziehst die Reifen von deinem alten Polo drauf


Hatte ja schon geahnt dass solche Metaphern kommen werden...auch wenn`s zu nichts führen wird, dann spielen wir`s mal gedanklich weiter:

Nein natürlich nicht. Ich kauf mir aber auch nicht alle 7 Jahre prophylaktisch nen neuen Ferrari weil nach 7 Jahren eventueller Verschleiß zum Ausfall des Wagens führen könnte.
Damit die 7 Jahre nicht völlig frei aus der Luft gegriffen sind (weil man nicht sagen kann dass generell alle Autos nach 7 Jahren kaputt gehen) wird man den Verschleiß von bestimmten Faktoren abhängig machen:
Je nach Preis, Hersteller und Fabrikat von der Qualität, von der tatsächlichen Laufleistung (wieviele Km), von der Art der Belastung (Kurz- oder Langstrecken), von der Last selbst (wurden permanent Anhänger oder Campingwagen gezogen), von Temperaturen und Temperaturschwankungen...
Und wenn der Motor tatsächlich mal den Geist aufgibt müssen deswegen nicht zwangsläufig auch gleich Getriebe und Antriebswellen mit sterben obwohl sie vom Motor angetrieben wurden.
Sorry, ich weiß dass solches Getexte zu nichts führt und evtl. sogar provoziert. Deshalb würde ich`s an der Stelle auch gerne einstellen.


----------



## Gripschi (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ich würde als erstes ein neues Gehäuse holen. Damit sollten deine Karten besser laufen und du hast einen gute Basis für später.

Im Endeffekt, mach was du denkst. Genügend Anregungen hast du ja.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



poiu schrieb:


> ...die Spawas vom Mainboard...


Da ich nicht vom Fach bin kann ich mit solchen Abkürzungen nichts anfanfgen.
Darf ich fragen was das bedeutet?



poiu schrieb:


> Auch einige andere Defekte gesehen, verschmorte Stecker, abgetakelte Kabel, defekte HDD, kaputt CPUs, Mainboard uns Grakas, und nu?


als direkte Folge eines Netzteilschadens? Denn nur dann sind sie in dem Kontext relevant?


----------



## poiu (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

SpaWa Spannungswandler

jo


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

Ah OK.
Danke



Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich würde als erstes ein neues Gehäuse holen. Damit sollten deine Karten besser laufen


Das glaube ich Dir sogar. Ja, ich hab`s verstanden.
Nichts für ungut und danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

@ TE

Dir sollte hier aber auch bewusst sein, was du da tust ...

Deine GTX980 Karte sind Maxwell der Oberklasse, die Spannungsschwankungen hervorrufen, die sich gewaschen haben. Die GTX480 ist auch kein Kostverechter, was den Energieverbrauch angeht ... Auch die Peaks sind nicht ohne und für die Elko´s in einem 7 Jahre alten Netzteil schon eine Herrausforderung.
Erschwerenderweise kommt hier noch hinzu, dass deine Karten so gut wie keine Luft zum Kühlen bekommen (von den vielen Kabel vorn deinen Frontlüfter mal abgewsehen), Ergo werden sie heißen, Ergo brauchen die mehr Strom, Ergo wird das Netzteil noch mehr belastet, als es ohnehin schon Ackern muss ...
Als ob das nicht schon genug ist, sitzt das Netzteil auch noch oben und muss mit der warmen Abluft vom PC seine 7 Jahre alten Komponenten kühlen, die ohnehin schon stark unter Last stehen. Dies sind Faktoren, die sich im Ersntfall wie ein Rattenschwanz weiterführen können ...

Dir sollte hier im klaren sein, was du da tust ... Ebenfalls kann dir niemand Garantieren, dass sie Schutzschaltungen im Netzteil überhaupt noch so funktionieren wie sie es sollen ... Das sind zwar nur Vermutungen, aber ob das Netzteil überhaupt noch so funktioniert wie es soll ist fraglich ... Nur weil dein Rechner geht, heist das noch lange nicht, dass die Spannungen die aus dem Netzteil kommen, auch die sind, die da wirklich ankommen sollten ...
Die Elkos auf der Sekundärseite sind dafür da, die Rest Wechselspannungsanteile aus der Gleichspannung zu Filtern, um die Hardware des PC´s mit sauberer Gleichspannung zu versorgen ... Diese Elkos unterliegen auch chemischen *Alterungsprozessen, welche sich durch hohe Temperaturen noch verstärken*. "Fallen diese Elkos aus", erhöht sich der Wechselspannungsenteil in der Gleichspannung und dein PC wird nicht mehr mit ordentlichen Spannungen versorgt ... Die Alterung deiner Hardware wird zusätzlich beschleunigt und im Falle eines Bournout´s des Netzteils kann diese evtl den extrem Szenarien nicht mehr standhalten und lässt diese Spannung auf die Komponennten durch ... Was das dann bedeutet brauch ich ja wohl kaum erklären ...

Also entweder hörst du auf den Gut gemeinten Rat oder setzt alles auf´s Spiel ... *was du mit 100% bereuen wirst !!!*

You Choose ...


----------



## Ebrithil (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ich glaub er hats Mittlerweile verstanden.... 
Zurück zum Thema mit welchem Takt läuft deine 980 unter Last eigentlich? So wie das auf dem Bild aussieht könnte es durchaus sein, dass die Karte Temperaturbedingt drosselt, evtl kann man da schon was reißen.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema


Danke


Ebrithil schrieb:


> mit welchem Takt läuft deine 980 unter Last eigentlich?


1328MHz bei 3840x2160 im Fenstermodus (sagt CPU-Z auf dem Zweitbildschirm daneben)


Ebrithil schrieb:


> dass die Karte Temperaturbedingt drosselt


Die GT980 wird mit der GTX480 auf der Pelle schneller warm.
Laut Lüftersoftware habe ich Temperatur-peaks von bis zu 71°C.
Während dem Spiel pendelt sich die Temperatur dann bei ca. 68°C ein.
Der erste Lüfter läuft mit .ca 60% der Zweite kommt auf ca. 55%
Für die Temperaturregelung der Karte scheint das wohl nicht besorgniserregend, sonst würde sie die Lüfter wohl flotter laufen lassen?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

70°C sind kein Problem.


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Die Auswahl eines geeigneten Boards erscheint mir doch recht schwierig. Nachdem ich meine Suchfilter bei den externen USB3.0-Ports etwas gelockert habe um mehr Ergebnisse zu kriegen blieben insgesamt 14 Boards mit Z97 Chipsatz übrig. Gerne orientiere ich mich bei solchen Suchen anschließend an den Bewertungen auf amazon:

- 3 Boards haben gar keine Bewertung, 
- 3 Boards haben nur 1 Bewertung
- 2 Boards haben 2 Bewertungen
- 2 Boards haben 3 Bewertungen
- 1 Board hat 5 Bewertungen (4 von 5 Sterne) MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
- 1 Board hat 8 Bewertungen (4,5 v. 5 Sterne) Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition
- 2 Boards haben 10 Bewertungen (4 von 5 Sterne) Asus Z97-A / Asus Z97-Pro Gamer

Interessant finde ich nach wie vor das Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition, wobei der Unterschied zum etwas günstigeren Modell ohne "Black Edition" scheinbar nur in der Farbe und in einem Dauertest zu liegen scheint? So ganz durchschaut habe ich das noch nicht. Die Farbe ist mir in einer geschlossenen Kiste völlig egal. Den Dauertest kann ich nicht recht einschätzen. Bei der billigeren Variante dürfte die CPU ein paar Euro mehr kosten.


----------



## Ebrithil (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Bei Hardware würde ich mich nicht auf Amazon-Bewertungen verlassen, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, kaufen Leute die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben keine Hardware bei Amazon


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> ...kaufen Leute die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben keine Hardware bei Amazon


 PC Zeug kauf ich auch gern woanders insofern sind vielleicht auch die folgenden Bewertungen interessant:

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel

Wie würdest Du dann das von mir favorisierte Board GA-Z97X-UD5H einschätzen?
Bewertungen auf amazon zufolge gab es speziell mit der auch hier im Forum ( von XyZaaH u. Maqama ) empfohlenen CPU i7 4790K Probleme mit zu hoch eingestellter VCore-Spannung über 1,2V die manuell zu ändern ist oder evtl. inzwischen durch ein BIOS-Update behoben wurde. Klingt nach viel Lärm um Nichts wenn es nur die eine Einstellung ist?

Alternativ wurde hier (von cerbero) ja noch der i7 5775C empfohlen.

Der i7 4790K (Boxed ohne Kühler) würde besser ins Budget passen. Nen geeigneten Lüfter müsste ich noch drauf legen und vor allem ein Modell finden das nirgends streift


----------



## Abductee (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ich war mit meinen letzten drei Mainboards von Gigabyte (Z87, 97 und A88X) überhaupt nicht zufrieden, die Lüftersteuerung der Gehäuselüfter ist ein Witz.

Ohne PCI-Soundkarte, dafür sehr guter Onboard-Sound:
ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI Z97 Gaming 5 (7917-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

In Bewertungen hab ich auch schon von der Chip-gesteuerten Lüfterregelung gelesen die scheinbar sehr eigenwillig hoch-runter-hoch regelt ohne dass man einen Einfluss darauf hat. Wenn die Lüfter nicht all zu laut sind wäre das für mich jetzt kein KO-Kriterium solange die Kühlwirkung effektiv genug ist.

Meine PCI-Soundkarte (X-Fi Platinum) hat halt so ein parktisches Front-Panel mit gut zugänglichen Klinkenbuchsen und Reglern, das ich gerne weiterverwenden möchte. Ich stecke nur ab und zu mal nen Kopfhörer ein und da wär`s mir recht wenn ich das wie gewohnt bequem im Sitzen vorne relativ weit oben am Gehäuse tun kann.

Von der Qualität her würde mir ein einigermaßen brauchbarer 5.1 Onboard Sound reichen, da das angeschlossene Soundsystem auch nicht gerade ein High End Kracher ist.

Das AsRock Z97 gibt`s übrigens auch in der Variante Extreme3 mit PCI 
ASRock Z97 Extreme3 (90-MXGU90-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z97 Extreme3 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel

Muss ich mir morgen mal genauer anschaun. Für heute mache ich Feierabend.
Vielleicht lasse ich mich ja wenigstens was AsRock angeht besser belehren 
Bis dahin. Besten Dank für`s mitmachen bisher


----------



## Abductee (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Mit der PCI-Karte nimmst du meiner Meinung nach der oberen Grafikkarte die Luft zum Atmen, wenn es aber bisher bei dem Sandwich keine Probleme gegeben hat...
Klinkenbuchsen hat das Gehäuse ja auch, da wär nur der Regler übrig der Sinn macht.
Ich hab einen Lautstärkeregler auf der Tastatur und die angeschlossenen Boxen haben auch einen die direkt neben dem Monitor stehen.
Hast da keine andere Möglichkeit?

Was ist das denn genau für eine Soundkarte?


----------



## Undertable (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Eng zum Atmen würde es ja nur im SLI-Betrieb den ich bis auf Weiteres ja nur optional offen halten möchte.
Beim Einsatz von nur einer Grafikkarte kann die PCI auch unten rein.
Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast reicht der GTX980 selbst der dünne Spalt in meiner aktuellen Anordnung zum schnaufen aus.


Abductee schrieb:


> Was ist das denn genau für eine Soundkarte?





Undertable schrieb:


> PCI-Soundkarte (X-Fi Platinum)...


Jetzt mach ich aber Schluss für heute


----------



## Pu244 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread nun doch in diese Richtung läuft, bitte eine ehrliche Antwort:
> Hast Du es schon erlebt dass in Folge eines defekten Netzteils eine andere Komponente kaputt gegangen ist?



Wenn dir dir Komponenten sauber kaputtgehen ist ja noch alles in Ordnung (oder auch nicht), erheblich schlimmer ist wenn die Sache so halbwegs funktioniert. Ich durfte das damals bei meinem neuen P3-500 System mit Voodoo 3 3000 usw. feststellen, hat damals (incl Monitor, Drucker, Zip Laufwerk [das ist die Zukunft!]) 4500DM gekostet (heute um die 3000€). Das Ding startete sich bei 3D Spiel plötzlich neu, nun war die Frage woran es liegt, 3D Karte, CPU, RAM, Mainboard oder auch das Netzteil standen zur Auswahl. Das Netzteil wurde ausgeschlossen, es lief nur mit halber Kraft, dann kam das heiter "wer hat schld Spiel" beim Support. Nach 2,5 Jahren habe ich herausgefunden das es am Netzteil lag, da war es dann aber schon zu spät.

Nach einer gewissen Zeit neigen Netzteile leider zum Defekt, es muß nicht sein (ist sogar wahrscheinlicher das es funktioniert, siehe Computerbase Test mit alten Netzteilen), kann aber irre viel Ärger machen und den würde ich mir lieber ersparen (auch wenn maein Netzteil damals nocht einmal alt war). Man sollte immer den Einzelfall betrachten und in deinem Fall hat sich die letzten Jahre einfach viel geändert, u.a. haben Die Grakahersteller bei den Glättungskondensatoren massiv gespart. Von daher würde ich persönlich ein neues kaufen.

Hier steht es nochmal ganz schön drin, ist aber auch sch 2 Jahre alt:
Das leisten alte Netzteile: 16 Netzteile unserer Leser im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Undertable (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Sei(d) mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich im weiteren Verlauf nicht mehr auf die Netzteildiskussion eingehen werde.
Mir wurde inzwischen mehrmals  und eindringlichst empfohlen ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen. Eure einhellige Meinung ist bei mir angekommen. Eure Befürchtungen sind mir bewusst. Ich habe mehrfach geäußert dass ich das Risiko eingehen- und ich mir gegenwärtig kein neues Netzteil kaufen werde. User Gripschi hat sich über mich lustig gemacht und poiu gefällt das. 
Diese Entscheidung liegt nunmal bei mir und sei sie noch so unvernünftig. Sollte mein altes Netzteil tatsächlich meine Hardware grillen wie hier alle befürchten dann werde ich mich ganz sicher nicht beschweren dass mich Keiner gewarnt hat und mich mit dem Schaden abfinden, wie schmerzlich es auch sein mag. 

Bitte bleibt im weiteren Verlauf beim Thema, denn hier geht`s um die Kaufberatung eines Mainboards (mit CPU) und nicht primär um Netzteile.

Danke


----------



## poiu (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> User Gripschi hat sich über mich lustig gemacht und poiu gefällt das.





Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich würde als erstes ein neues Gehäuse holen. Damit sollten deine Karten besser laufen und du hast einen gute Basis für später.
> 
> Im Endeffekt, mach was du denkst. Genügend Anregungen hast du ja.




ja mir gefällt das weil die aussage korrekt ist, das ein besseres Case kein schlechter Ansatz ist, wo du jetzt in dem Posting siehst das er sich über dich Lustig macht ,  verstehe ich jetzt nicht aber falls das hilft die genannten Argumente wegzuwischen dann schön. 

Facepalm und abgehackt als Beratungsresistent


----------



## Gripschi (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ich sehe nicht das ich mich Lustig gemacht habe.

Ich hab lediglich etwas vorgeschlagen, was durchaus sinnig erscheint bei der Enge darin. Ein gutes Gehäuse hat man lange.

Dazu kommt das mehr als genug Anregungen da waren, wüsste nicht weshalb man das wiederholen sollt.

Da du es so siehst, bitte...

Ich gönns dir fast das irwas schief läuft so wie du dich Aufführen tust.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Sei(d) mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich im weiteren Verlauf nicht mehr auf die Netzteildiskussion eingehen werde.
> Mir wurde inzwischen mehrmals  und eindringlichst empfohlen ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen. Eure einhellige Meinung ist bei mir angekommen. Eure Befürchtungen sind mir bewusst. Ich habe mehrfach geäußert dass ich das Risiko eingehen- und ich mir gegenwärtig kein neues Netzteil kaufen werde. User Gripschi hat sich über mich lustig gemacht und poiu gefällt das.
> Diese Entscheidung liegt nunmal bei mir und sei sie noch so unvernünftig. Sollte mein altes Netzteil tatsächlich meine Hardware grillen wie hier alle befürchten dann werde ich mich ganz sicher nicht beschweren dass mich Keiner gewarnt hat und mich mit dem Schaden abfinden, wie schmerzlich es auch sein mag.
> 
> ...



So viel Beratungsresistenz ist mir echt noch nicht untergekommen, echt jetzt. 
Du willst eine Menge Geld ausgeben für gute Hardware, aber bleibst dabei, das uraltes Netzteil weiter verwenden zu wollen, obwohl du inzwischen sehr genau weißt, was aller voraussiecht nach passieren wird. 
Verstehe ich echt nicht, sorry. 

Das Dilemma bei Mainboards ist eben der Abstand der Karten. Wenn du zusätzlich noch deine Soundkarte verbauen willst, kriegst du eben ein Platz Problem. Das ist nun mal so.
Also entweder musst du auf die Soundkarte verzichten oder du musst du für eine Menge Geld ein Board kaufen, das variabel mit der Anbindung der Slots ist.
ein größeres Case ist in jedem Fall zu empfehlen, ebenso sollte du mal darüber nachdenken, Lüfter so anzubringen, dass sie zwischen die Karten hindurch blasen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> ein größeres Case ist in jedem Fall zu empfehlen, ebenso sollte du mal darüber nachdenken, Lüfter so anzubringen, dass sie zwischen die Karten hindurch blasen.



Was mir am Rande dabei noch aufgefallen ist .. Das Fette IDE-Kabel im Lüfterstrom der Frontlüfter in Wechselwirkung mit den davon rumbaumelden Kabel, macht die Sache mit der Frischluft nicht leichter für die Karten ...

Ein Neues Mainbaord ist eigentlich eines deiner kleinsten Probleme


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

IDE Kabel? 
Wer benutzt sowas denn noch? 
Ach js, Leute, die auch noch alte Netzteile verwenden, weil man sich von Vorkriegsmodellen nicht trennen möchte.


----------



## Ion (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach js, Leute, die auch noch alte Netzteile verwenden, weil man sich von Vorkriegsmodellen nicht trennen möchte.



Der TE hat nun mehrfach darum gebeten das Thema NT in diesem Thread *nicht* mehr zu behandeln. Er wurde ausreichend von euch darauf hingewiesen, aber was er am Ende macht ist einzig und allein seine Entscheidung.
Weitere Beiträge die sich explizit um das Netzteil drehen werden als Spam betrachtet.
*Nun B2T!*


----------



## Pu244 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> IDE Kabel?
> Wer benutzt sowas denn noch?
> Ach js, Leute, die auch noch alte Netzteile verwenden, weil man sich von Vorkriegsmodellen nicht trennen möchte.



Kommt darauf an, für DVD Laufwerke würde ich es auch noch verwenden, wenn ich denn den nötigen Controller hätte, HDDs über250GB kann man auch noch nutzen (wobei die meist unerträglich laut sind). Den Luftstrom sollte das nicht so stören, solange das Kabel ca. 10 cm hinter dem Lüfter sitzt (gut, früher hat man teilweise 4 und mehr Kabel benutz, das konnte dann kritisch werden, dafür gab es ja Rundkabel).


----------



## Undertable (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



poiu schrieb:


> wo du jetzt in dem Posting siehst das er sich über dich Lustig macht ,  verstehe ich jetzt nicht


Natürlich kann man versuchen die Ironie in der betreffenden Aussage im Nachhinein weg zu diskutieren. Nach meiner Auffassung gelingt das hier aber nicht. Das Gehäuse hat mit meinem Grafikproblem hier nichts zu tun,
da die Temperaturen der GTX980 selbst unter Last im grünen Bereich liegen.


poiu schrieb:


> falls das hilft die genannten Argumente wegzuwischen


Darf ich fragen welche Du meinst?


poiu schrieb:


> Facepalm...


hier wirst Du beleidigend obwohl ich stets versucht habe sachlich zu bleiben.
Sorry, aber solches Verhalten finde ich kindisch und die Rechtschreibung scheint das auch zu bestätigen:





poiu schrieb:


> abgehackt...


Synonyme für abgehakt - Bedeutung Synonym abgehakt


poiu schrieb:


> Beratungsresistent


Das gebe ich offen zu und nehm`s auch gern so hin.


Threshold schrieb:


> IDE Kabel?
> Wer benutzt sowas denn noch?


Du meinst wohl das ähnlich aussehende Kabel das meine Soundkarte (X-Fi Platinum) mit dem zugehörigen Frontpanel verbindet?


----------



## Knogle (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Bin nun mit Sockel 1150 auf allen 5 PCs auf ASRock umgestiegen, und keine Probleme o.O

Der Support ist ja richtig bombig seitens des Herstellers, machen 0 Probleme wenn du paar Teile brauchst


----------



## Undertable (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Habe mich zumindest in Sachen AsRock bekehren lassen und mir heute das Z97 Extreme 3 bestellt.
In den Bewertungen bei mindfactory kommt es gut weg und der Preis scheint OK. Also lass ich mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Gripschi (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Also mir Ironie zu unterstellen. Sag mal gehts noch? Ich hab nen Vorschlag gemacht.

Wenn du ein Problem hast spuck es aus! Das was du machst ist unter aller Sau! Mir Dinge zu unterstellen und Interpretieren daraus.

Ich weiß nicht was Ich von sowas halten soll. Bitte bleib in deiner Traumwelt.


----------



## Undertable (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich hab lediglich etwas vorgeschlagen, was durchaus sinnig erscheint bei der Enge darin


Der Versuch die Ironie aus Deinem Satz weg zu argumentieren gelingt Dir hier nicht ansatzweise. Du hattest geschrieben:


Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich würde als erstes ein neues Gehäuse holen. Damit sollten deine Karten besser laufen...


Ob das Gehäuse alt oder neu ist spielt keine Rolle und selbst ein größeres Gehäuse spielt keine Rolle weil nämlich
a) das Layout des Mainboards vorgibt wieviel Platz zwischen den Karten ist (zugunsten der Kühlung)
b) ich kein ernst zu nehmendes Kühlungsproblem habe auch wenn`s zugegeben auf meinem ersten Foto so den Eindruck erwecken mag.
Über die Temperaturverhältnisse an der GTX980 hatte ich ja im Posting #41 wie folgt berichtet


Undertable schrieb:


> Die GT980 wird mit der GTX480 auf der Pelle schneller warm.
> Laut Lüftersoftware habe ich Temperatur-peaks von bis zu 71°C.
> Während dem Spiel pendelt sich die Temperatur dann bei ca. 68°C ein.
> Der erste Lüfter läuft mit .ca 60% der Zweite kommt auf ca. 55%
> Für die Temperaturregelung der Karte scheint das wohl nicht besorgniserregend, sonst würde sie die Lüfter wohl flotter laufen lassen?


Dass die Temperatur nicht kritisch ist meine nicht nur ich allein:


mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> 70°C sind kein Problem.





Gripschi schrieb:


> Ein gutes Gehäuse hat man lange


Nur hat`s mit meiner Fragestellung nichts zu tun. Was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist.


Gripschi schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das mehr als genug Anregungen da waren


Stimmt. Als Neuling in diesem Forum freut mich die rege Beteiligung und Hilfsbereitschaft.


Gripschi schrieb:


> wüsste nicht weshalb man das wiederholen sollt.


Hab ich das verlangt?


Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich gönns dir fast das irwas schief läuft


Sorry, einfach nur kindisch solche Aussagen.


Gripschi schrieb:


> so wie du dich Aufführen tust.


Was genau stört Dich denn an meinem Auftreten wenn ich fragen darf?
Bin ich unsachlich geworden oder an irgend einer Stelle gar beleidigend?
Wenn Du das so empfindest dann tut`s mir aufrichtig leid. Hatte wirklich nicht vor hier irgendwem auf den Schlips zu treten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Das Gehäuse sieht sehr alt und mies durchlüftet aus. Das meinte wohl der Liebe Gripschi


----------



## Undertable (17. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse sieht sehr alt und mies durchlüftet aus. Das meinte wohl der Liebe Gripschi


So formuliert gibt`s auch keinen Anlass zur Fehldeutung. Wie auch immer, ich hoffe wir können den Ärger nun beiseite legen.

Ja das Gehäuse hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Es stammt aus einer Zeit wo die Grafikkarten noch nicht so groß waren wie heute, obgleich sie damals z.T. aber noch deutlich mehr Energie in Wärme verbraten haben. Anbei ein Foto meines Systems von 2008 (noch mit anderem Netzteil aber schon mit der SB X-Fi samt zugehörigem "IDE-Kabel") , mit der GeForce 8800 GTX, die ein wahrer Grillmeister war. Bei der hatte man den subjektiven Eindruck dass die übliche Arbeitstemperatur knapp unterhalb des Schmelzpunkts von Lötzinn liegt. Ich hatte tatsächlich die Befürchtung dass sich der Grafikchip eines guten Tages mal von selbst auslöten wird. Das Netz war damals voll mit Berichten Anderer die das ähnlich empfanden. Allen Befürchtungen zum Trotz lebt die Karte aber noch immer und werkelt (nur noch gelegentlich) in einem anderen Rechner.

Zu der Zeit hatte ich mich noch mehr mit dem Zusammenstellen von PCs beschäftigt. Unter den damals am Markt befindlichen Gehäusen gefiel mir dieses Modell recht gut. Nicht weil die Platzverhältnisse überdurchnittlich waren sondern weil es im Innern keine scharfe Kanten gab (wer viele PCs zusammenbaut kennt das Problem vielleicht). Zudem fand ich die Kiste gut durchdacht. Festplatten und optische Laufwerke konnte ohne Schrauben und Werkzeug mit Schiebern befestigt werden. Das hatten andere Modelle bestimmt auch (Ich meine mich sogar zu erinnern ein ähnliches Prinzip schon in 486er-Zeiten gesehen zu haben). Es hatte einen ordentlichen Frontlüfter (auch wenn dessen Luftstrom nach hinten verbaut ist - sollte wohl mehr die Festplatten kühlen. Wobei ich auch mal gelesen habe dass manche bei 40°C am längsten leben sollen ). Und das Preisleistungsverhältnis war angemessen. Jedenfalls hat mir dieses Gehäuse so gut gefallen dass ich Zeitweise 5 meiner Rechner damit ausgestattet hatte und ich es auch mehrfach für PC-Zusammenstellungen anderer verwendet hatte.

Würde ich heute ein System komplett neu aufbauen würde ich mir auch ein Zeitgemäßes Gehäuse mit mehr Raum holen (in erster Linie für die Kabelverlegung).
Da ich aber nur ein Upgrade durchführe kommen die neuen Komponenten ins bestehende Gehäuse. Wohlwissend dass es nicht ideal ist. Im CPU-Bereich hatte ich ohnehin noch nie Temperaturprobleme und wenn ich sehe dass selbst die GTX980 mit der GTX480 direkt auf der Pelle noch nicht wirklich schwitzt, dann behalte ich das alte Haus noch weiter bei.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Bei dem Bild überkommen einen Nostalgie Gefühle. 
Da passt das Gehäuse gut dazu... 
Aber ist ja, wie alles, deine Entscheidung


----------



## Undertable (17. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Stand 2008 eben  
Ich sehe das eher Zweckmäßig und betrachte Computer als Arbeitsgerät (nicht als Einrichtungsgegenstand).
Es muss genügend Raum zur Installation- und für angemessene Kühlung sein um auch langfristig einwandfreie Funktion zu gewährleisten.
Da ich aber nicht der modding-Generation angehöre, die sich mit Blick durch Plexiglasscheiben an stylischem Innenleben erfreut, messe ich Letzterem in einer geschlossenen Kiste die irgendwo unterm Tisch einstaubt keinerlei Bedeutung zu.


----------



## JPW (18. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Kann das Argument mit dem neuen Gehäuse verstehen und das kam auch beim ersten Mal nicht wie Ironie rüber für mich. 

Die neuen Gehäuse sind vom Layout nochmal deutlich besser, man kann die Kabel besser verstecken das führt dann auch zu dem eh schon besseren Airflow. Und andere Sachen wie z. B.: Netzteil im Boden des Gehäuses, sodass es seinen ganz eigenen Airflow Kreis hat und nicht die Warme Luft vom CPU Kühler einsaugt.


----------



## Undertable (18. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



JPW schrieb:


> Kann das Argument mit dem neuen Gehäuse verstehen und das kam auch beim ersten Mal nicht wie Ironie rüber für mich


Gegen eine allgemeine Empfehlung zu einem größeren Gehäuse das mehr Raum für die Kabelverlegung bietet und den allgemeinen Luftstrom vielleicht um ein paar Grad verbessert spricht prinzipiell auch nichts wenn`s nicht so, sorry, spitz formuliert wird. Die Formulierung war halt für mein Empfinden ich sag mal "arg unglücklich gewählt", denn wegen einem neuen Gehäuse "laufen die Grafikkarten" nicht "besser". Das ist in meinen Ohren Nonsens und klingt für mich nach Lustig machen.
Wie in #63 schon erwähnt gibt allein das Mainboard-Layout vor wie nahe die Karten aufeinander sitzen folglich in welchem Umfang sie die Luft im Gehäuse atmen können. Das wäre im Falle einer GraKa-Überhitzung meines Erachtens das Hauptproblem. Ob die Luft im Gehäuse ein paar Grad mehr oder weniger hat mag zwar messbaren Einfluss auf die Kartentemperatur haben aber für eventuelle Überhitzung der Grafik* würde ich sie auch in meinem nicht mehr Zeitgemäßen und zu kleinen Gehäuse nicht verantwortlich machen. Den Effekt betrachte ich als vernachlässigbar. Bitte nicht falsch auslegen, das soll nicht heißen mir ist die Gehäusetemperatur egal. Denn auch in meinen kleinen Gehäusen habe ich setst experimentiert, Messungen gemacht und Veränderungen ausgewertet bis sich folgendes Prinzip (bei mir) als vorteilhaft erwiesen hat:

Ein Luftstrom mit einer möglichst klaren Strömungsrichtung von vorne quer durch den Rechner über die CPU nach hinten zum Gehäuse raus. Das machen bei mir 3 Lüfter. Der Frontlüfter saugt von aussen an, bläst so gut es mein bescheidener Raum/Festplattenkäfig/Kabelwulst eben zulässt ins Innere. Der CPU-Lüfter bläst nicht zur CPU aufs Board runter* sondern leitet nach hinten weiter. Der Lüfter in der Gehäuserückwand tut dasselbe und fördert nach draußen. Das Netzteil zieht einen Teil nach oben ab (keine langsam aufsteigende Wärme sondern vom nach hinten durchpfeifenden Luftstrom). Die Grafikkarte holt sich mit ihrem eigenen Lüfter möglichst Frischluft von draussen, im Idealfall über den darunter freien Steckplatz durch die offene Slotblech-Öffnung. Geht das nicht muss leider Gehäuseluft rumgewirbelt werden was natürlich schlechter- und möglichst zu vermeiden ist. 
*Nicht Wenige werden mit Ihrem CPU-Lüfter gezielt nach unten zur CPU blasen um so auch umliegende Bereich auf dem Board (Bauteile/Chipsatz/Bridge) mit zu kühlen. Auch solche Kühler/Lüfter hatte ich schon ausprobiert wobei ich stets den Eindruck hatte dass verschiedene Strömungrichtungen zu Verwirbelungen führen die eher kontraproduktiv sind. Mit Sicherheit kann man das nicht so verallgemeinern, dafür sind die Gegebenheiten zu unterschiedlich. Ich hab ja wie gesagt viel mit demselben Gehäuse gemacht. Und dieses Lüftungskonzept hat sich bei mir als ideal erwiesen. Mit modernen Gehäusen kann man es aber nicht vergleichen, das ist schon klar.

*Erwiesenermaßen liegt bei mir ja trotz der ungünstigen Platzverhältnisse keine Überhitzung der Grafikkarte vor (#63). 



JPW schrieb:


> Die neuen Gehäuse sind vom Layout nochmal deutlich besser, man kann die Kabel besser verstecken das führt dann auch zu dem eh schon besseren Airflow. Und andere Sachen wie z. B.: Netzteil im Boden des Gehäuses, sodass es seinen ganz eigenen Airflow Kreis hat und nicht die Warme Luft vom CPU Kühler einsaugt.


Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Ebrithil (18. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Wie in #63 schon erwähnt gibt allein das Mainboard-Layout vor wie nahe die Karten aufeinander sitzen folglich in welchem Umfang sie die Luft im Gehäuse atmen können.


Ja und Nein, prinzipiell hast du zwar recht, wenn du allerdings viele Erweiterungskarten verbaut hast, und trotzdem noch Luft dazwischen haben willst kann man schon mal über ein XL-ATX Board nachdenken, und das wird wohl nicht in dein Gehäuse passen


----------



## Undertable (18. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ja und Nein, prinzipiell hast du zwar recht, wenn du allerdings viele Erweiterungskarten verbaut hast, und trotzdem noch Luft dazwischen haben willst kann man schon mal über ein XL-ATX Board nachdenken, und das wird wohl nicht in dein Gehäuse passen


 Stimmt - zumindest nicht ohne Gewalt 

Inzwischen bin ich sogar am Überlegen mir ein neues Gehäuse- und (ich trau mich`s gar nicht zu sagen) auch ein neues Netzteil zu holen weil ich die alten Komponenten ja noch komplett weiterverwenden kann.
Altes MB im alten Gehäuse mit dem alten Netzteil und der alten GTX480. RAM hab ich noch im Schrank liegen. Festplatten hab ich auch noch. Nichts davon wär tragisch wenn`s ver..... . Dann könnte ich mit dem neuen Board und CPU ein komplett neues System aufbauen. Das AsRock Board (Z91 Extreme3) ist heute schon gekommen. Am Abend hab ich die von Euch empfohlene i7 4790K CPU bestellt und als Lüfter den be quiet! Dark Rock 3 dazu.

Das alte Netzteil hab ich übrigens ausgebaut und mit ins Geschäft genommen. Ich arbeite als Mechaniker in der Elektronikbranche und ein netter Kollege will es nächste Woche mal am Oszi prüfen auch unter Last.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht man keine gewölbten Elko-Köpfe aber das muss nichts heißen. Auch mein Kollege meint dass Kondensatoren mit der Zeit austrocknen und dann die Gleichspannung unsauberer wird.
Ne 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es zwar nicht aber er meint mit dem Oszi kann man viel besser Rückschlüsse auf den Zustand der Elkos ziehen. Ich bin gespannt was rauskommt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Inzwischen bin ich sogar am Überlegen mir ein neues Gehäuse- und (ich trau mich`s gar nicht zu sagen) auch ein neues Netzteil zu holen weil ich die alten Komponenten ja noch komplett weiterverwenden kann.
> Altes MB im alten Gehäuse mit dem alten Netzteil und der alten GTX480. RAM hab ich noch im Schrank liegen. Festplatten hab ich auch noch. Nichts davon wär tragisch wenn`s ver..... . Dann könnte ich mit dem neuen Board und CPU ein komplett neues System aufbauen. Das AsRock Board (Z91 Extreme3) ist heute schon gekommen. Am Abend hab ich die von Euch empfohlene i7 4790K CPU bestellt und als Lüfter den be quiet! Dark Rock 3 dazu.
> 
> Das alte Netzteil hab ich übrigens ausgebaut und mit ins Geschäft genommen. Ich arbeite als Mechaniker in der Elektronikbranche und ein netter Kollege will es nächste Woche mal am Oszi prüfen auch unter Last.
> ...



Dafür bekommst du ganz klar von mir den Daumen hoch 
Das ist der richtige Weg 

EDIT:
Wenn du magst, kannst du ja mal die  Ripple/Noise Werte vom Netzteil angeben, wenn sie dein Kollege gemessen hat ... Ich denke das würde hier einige interessieren


----------



## Undertable (18. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, kannst du ja mal die  Ripple/Noise Werte vom Netzteil angeben, wenn sie dein Kollege gemessen hat ... Ich denke das würde hier einige interessieren


Von Ripple hat er was erzählt (für mich ja spanische Dörfer). Er will anhand des Typenschilds im Netz nach einer Typenspezifischen Kurve suchen. Mit dieser Kurve will er sein Gemessenes dann vergleichen (sofern ich`s richtig verstanden habe). Die Ergebnisse kann ich gern posten wenn`s so weit ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Alte NT testen ist immer interessant. 
Wäre ich ein Missionar würde ich sagen du hast den rechten Weg mit Gott eingeschlagen, mein Sohn Bruder usw...


----------



## Undertable (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Die Würfel sind gefallen. 

Als neues Netzteil hab ich das Enermax Platimax 1000W geordert.
Zur Dimensionierung hab ich den PSU-Calculator von Enermax mit den Daten meiner vorstellbaren Maximalbestückung gefüttert.
Das wurde mit knapp 800W berechnet. Die Leistungssprünge in der Platimax Reihe sind ...850W / 1000W...
850W hätten wohl gereicht aber ich wollte lieber ne Nummer höher gehen. Gerade auch in meinem Fall sieht man ja wie lange so ein Netzteil von unvernünftigen Leuten z.T. genutzt wird und man weiß nie was noch kommt.

Beim neuen Haus hab ich mich für Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev.B bk ATX entschieden.
Das hat mir auf Bildern und in Beschreinungen am besten gefallen. Bleibt zu hoffen dass sich der Eindruck auch in der Praxis bestätigt


----------



## Maqama (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Das Dark Power Pro 11 mit 850W wäre wohl die etwas bessere Wahl gewesen,
aber schön, dass du nun doch ein neues Netzteil holst, deine Hardware wird es dir danken 

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ATX 2.4 (BN253) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Undertable (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Maqama schrieb:


> Das Dark Power Pro 11 mit 850W wäre wohl die etwas bessere Wahl gewesen


Mit Enermax bin ich in der Vergangenheit immer gut gefahren. Ich hoffe das gilt auch heute noch einigermaßen? 
Meine Bestellung ist zwar schon raus aber nur so aus Interesse wo punktet das Dark Power Netzteil speziell im direkten Vergleich?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Mit Enermax bin ich in der Vergangenheit immer gut gefahren. Ich hoffe das gilt auch heute noch einigermaßen?
> Meine Bestellung ist zwar schon raus aber nur so aus Interesse wo punktet das Dark Power Netzteil speziell im direkten Vergleich?



In Absolut allen Punkten ...
Fertiger / Fertigungsqualität / Lautstärke / Lebensdauer 

Die Enermax Netzteile mögen auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aussehen, aber mit der PlatimaxReihe hat es in der Vergangenheit Probleme mit brennenden Kabeln und Fehlerhaften Schutzschaltungen gegeben ... Manche schieben es auf den Fertiger (CWT - Welcher einen sehr sehr bescheidenen Ruf hat), da Enermax nicht mehr selber fertigt ...

Aber an und für sich, ist das Platimax kein schlechtes Netzteil ... Wenn es denn hält was es verspricht.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Habe mir auch ein DPP gekauft


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Mit Enermax bin ich in der Vergangenheit immer gut gefahren. Ich hoffe das gilt auch heute noch einigermaßen?



Enermax kannst du heute mehr oder weniger in der Pfeife rauchen.
Die sind nur noch überteuerter Durchschnitt mit dem Hang zum Schrott in einigen Teilen -- ich sagte nur Triathlor Eco.

Du kannst dir auch mal das Cooler Master V 850 anschauen. Basis ist die Seasonic KM3 Plattform. Allerdings baut Cooler Master einen besseren Lüfter ein und hat die bessere Lüftersteuerung als das Original.


----------



## Undertable (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Interessant. Wobei es nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil sein muss dass man fremd fertigen lässt. In vielen Bereichen ist das ohnehin völlig üblich. Viele verschiedene (namhafte) Handy-Anbieter kaufen z.B. auch bei ein paar wenigen Herstellen in Shenzhen ein und labeln um. So ein unbekannter Hersteller Riese im Ausland kann enorme Erfahrung in seinem Segment haben, -über sehr hohe Fertigungsstandards verfügen und fertigt viellicht sogar bessere Qualität als manch ein kleinerer Hersteller im Lande der noch so einen großen Namen hat. Beurteilen kann ich`s in diesem Fall nicht. Ihr werdet wissen wovon Ihr schreibt. Insofern war`s für mich informativ.

Meine Bestellung ist ja wie gesagt schon raus. Die will ich nicht mehr canceln. Ich lass es jetzt mal kommen und verwende es. Sind ja immerhin 5 Jahre Garantie drauf. Das entspricht nach meinen jüngsten Erkenntnissen der hier empfohlenen Nutzperiode. Danach soll man ja eh wieder ein Neues kaufen.
In 5 Jahren werden die Karten wieder neu gemischt und die Anbieter frisch bewertet, schauen wer dann wo wie fertigt und sich am Markt behauptet. 

In China sind längst gute Standards erreicht. Die wissen das natürlich und deren Arbeitskraft wird langsam teuerer. Fremd fertigen wird unrentabler und manch einer produziert schon jetzt wieder Zuhause wo er kurze Wege und die volle Kontrolle hat.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Fremd fertigen ist ja auch nicht das Problem.
Aber wenn du für ein Durschnitts Netzteil den Preis haben willst, das ein gutes kostet, dann stimmt da was nicht.
Und die preiswerten Enermax Netzteile sind eben qualitativ nicht mehr gut. Sie müssten vom Preis her 20-30€ günstiger sein aber Enermax verkauft eben auch seinen Namen und der ist vielen noch was wert, auch wenns unter der Haube nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## Undertable (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Enermax verkauft eben auch seinen Namen und der ist vielen noch was wert, auch wenns unter der Haube nicht mehr der Fall ist.


 So auch bei mir. Ich hatte ja wie weiter vorne beschrieben über die Jahre schon einige gute Erfahrungen mit Enermax gemacht. Das kann ich natürlich nicht mit Messwerten belegen sondern lediglich anhand einer Ausfallquote oberflächlich einschätzen. Mir selbst sind schon ein paar wenige 200W Noname Netzteile kaputt gegangen. Auch im Bekanntenkreis für den ich z.T. früher Rechner zusammengestellt hatte kam das über die Jahre vereinzelt vor (allerdings nie mit Folgeschäden an angeschlossenen Komponenten). Im Billigstpreissegment weint man so nem Teil auch nicht unbedingt nach und erneuert es einfach. Ne Zeit lang gefiel mir eine Billigmarke die bei Reichelt erhältlich war (edit: Levicom) recht gut. Jedoch war auch da mal eins dabei dem das Licht ausging. Danach hatte ich recherchiert und auf Enermax umgestellt, die damals nen sehr guten Ruf hatten. Das erste Exemplar das ich verwendet hatte besaß ein goldenes Gehäuse und sah super stylisch aus (war jedoch nicht Kaufgrund) und wirkte zumindest aus mechanischer Sich edel verarbeitet (gebürstetes Blech usw.). Das Teil muss irre alt sein und werkelt noch immer im buckligen XP-Rechner meiner Lebengefährtin. Mit der Liberty-Reihe gefiel mir das modulare Kabelmanagement und die ruhigere Lüftung, also blieb es dabei etwas mehr zu bezahlen und weiterhin auf Enermax zu setzen. Tatsächlich hat sich bei mir noch kein einziges Enermax verabschiedet und im Bekanntenkreis genauso wenig. Als ich mich neulich mit dem Kollegen der mir das NT ausmessen will unterhalten habe teilte er meinen Eindruck von Enermax. Ein Kumpel von ihm hat seit über 10 Jahren ein Enermax-NT in Betrieb. Deswegen riet er vor dem Wechsel erst mal zu messen. Unsere weitere Diskussion hab ich ja weiter vorne schon zum Besten gegeben.

Diesmal hatte ich gar nicht erst nach was anderem geschaut und wie gewohnt gleich bei Enermax eins ausgesucht. Genau was Du schreibst, der Name ist vielen noch was wert auch wenn unter der Haube...

Die nächsten Jahre kann ich ja beobachten wie sich das Platimax schlägt. Nach dessen Ableben werde ich mich mich aber neu informieren und dann ggf. auch mal be quiet! probieren, wenn deren Ruf dann noch steht.


----------



## Undertable (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Enermax kannst du heute mehr oder weniger in der Pfeife rauchen.
> Die sind nur noch überteuerter Durchschnitt mit dem Hang zum Schrott in einigen Teilen -- ich sagte nur Triathlor Eco.


Der folgende Artikel relativiert das mit der Fremdfertigung ein wenig:
Enermax lÃ¤sst alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase
Demzufolge lässt auch be quiet fremd fertigen.
Was Enermax angeht hast Du mit Triathlor Eco wohl recht, da werden scheinbar CWT-Standardplatinen verwendet. Platimax hingegen soll aber ne eigenständige Plattform sein


----------



## XyZaaH (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Fremdfertigen tun nahezu alle. Bloß Enermax bei cwt, und die sind nicht für hochwertige Netzteile bekannt.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Baut Enermax durch CWT inzwischen nicht auch Chinaboeller?


----------



## XyZaaH (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Lies weiter oben.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Der folgende Artikel relativiert das mit der Fremdfertigung ein wenig:
> Enermax lÃ¤sst alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase
> Demzufolge lässt auch be quiet fremd fertigen.
> Was Enermax angeht hast Du mit Triathlor Eco wohl recht, da werden scheinbar CWT-Standardplatinen verwendet. Platimax hingegen soll aber ne eigenständige Plattform sein



Viele lassen Fremd fertigen, wie gesagt, ist das auch nicht das Problem.
Du bekommst das, wofür du bezahlst.
Die Platimax Netzteile werden exklusiv für Enermax gefertigt, das ist richtig. Ist im Prinzip so wie das E10 und das Power Zone, das auch exklusiv für BeQuiet gefertigt wird und das Supernova GS, das Seasonic exklusiv für EVGA fertigt.
Nur muss die Technik auch brauchbar sein, das ist das Entscheidende. 
Das Platimax ist technisch einfach nur Durchschnitt, Enermax will aber einen Premium Preis dafür haben und das ist es eben nicht wert.
Das meinte ich auch damit, dass die Leute noch bereit sind, für den Namen noch etwas mehr zu bezahlen.
Allerdings gibt es dafür keinen Gegenwert mehr.
Bei heutigen Netzteilen sollten man nie auf den Namen schauen, sondern immer nur das eine Modell, das interessant und gut ist.
Es gibt bei nahezu jedem Hersteller sehr gute, gute, brauchbare und schrottige Produkte.

Willst du aktuell das beste Gesamtpaket haben, bleibt dir nur das P11 von BeQuiet in der für dich interessanten 850 Watt Variante.
Was aber nicht heißt, dass andere nicht auch kaufbar sind.
Als Altertnative eben das Cooler Master V Serie und das Super Flower Leadex Platin. Beide sind aber Single Rail. Das P11 ist Multi Rail.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ich werf sonst auch nochmal das Antec HCP 850 in die Runde, ist auch Multirail und ziemlich gut.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ich werf sonst auch nochmal das Antec HCP 850 in die Runde, ist auch Multirail und ziemlich gut.


Antec steht z.B. auch in der Netzteil-Kaufberatung auf hardwareLuxx ab Midrange Gaming aufwärts jeweils ganz oben:
Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung Stand: 11/2015


Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du aktuell das beste Gesamtpaket haben, bleibt dir nur das P11 von BeQuiet in der für dich interessanten 850 Watt Variante...Als Altertnative eben das Cooler Master V Serie und das Super Flower Leadex Platin. Beide sind aber Single Rail. Das P11 ist Multi Rail.


Danke für die Info. Für mich ist der Markt aber schon verlaufen:


Undertable schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung ist ja wie gesagt schon raus. Die will ich nicht mehr canceln. Ich lass es jetzt mal kommen und verwende es. Sind ja immerhin 5 Jahre Garantie drauf. Das entspricht nach meinen jüngsten Erkenntnissen der hier empfohlenen Nutzperiode. Danach soll man ja eh wieder ein Neues kaufen. In 5 Jahren werden die Karten dann wieder neu gemischt und die Anbieter frisch bewertet


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Das Antec HCP ist doch das mit den Lüftern, die nie richtig funktionieren und den miesen Kabelsleeves?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Für mich ist der Markt aber schon verlaufen:



Was hast du denn jetzt bestellt? Das Platimax?



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Antec HCP ist doch das mit den Lüftern, die nie richtig funktionieren und den miesen Kabelsleeves?



Genau. 
Was nützt die tolle Delta Technik, wenn der Rest MS Tech Niveau hat.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hast du denn jetzt bestellt? Das Platimax?


Ja, gestern schon (#73):


Undertable schrieb:


> Als neues Netzteil hab ich das Enermax Platimax 1000W geordert.
> Zur Dimensionierung hab ich den PSU-Calculator von Enermax mit den Daten meiner vorstellbaren Maximalbestückung gefüttert.
> Das wurde mit knapp 800W berechnet. Die Leistungssprünge in der Platimax Reihe sind ...850W / 1000W...
> 850W hätten wohl gereicht aber ich wollte lieber ne Nummer höher gehen. Gerade auch in meinem Fall sieht man ja wie lange so ein Netzteil von unvernünftigen Leuten z.T. genutzt wird und man weiß nie was noch kommt


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Dann ist gut.
Was zum Platimax zu halten ist, weißt du ja inzwischen.
Trotzdem ist es natürlich kein Schrott Netzteil.
Du kannst ja gerne Feedback geben, sowas ist immer gerne gesehen und sagen, wie es allgemein so läuft.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Antec HCP ist doch das mit den Lüftern, die nie richtig funktionieren und den miesen Kabelsleeves?


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, die Sleeves sind iO und auch von nem miesen Lüfter habe ich in dem Jahr in dem ich es inzwischen besitze nichts gemerkt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, die Sleeves sind iO und auch von nem miesen Lüfter habe ich in dem Jahr in dem ich es inzwischen besitze nichts gemerkt.


Frag mal Softy. Der hat extreme Probleme damit (gehabt (???)). 
Anscheinend soll es eine grosse Qualitätsstreuung geben


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Es sind eben Qualitätsschwankungen, die bei einem so teuren Netzteil einfach nicht auftreten dürfen. 
Es kann mal passieren, dass eins hakt, aber die Menge ist einfach unnatürlich, wo es hakt. 
Da hat Antec eben noch Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem ist es natürlich kein Schrott Netzteil


Angesichts des hohen Preises sollte das zumindest so sein. Aber ich hab aufmerksam mitgelesen und erwarte keine Wunder 


Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne Feedback geben, sowas ist immer gerne gesehen und sagen, wie es allgemein so läuft.


Ja klar, gerne. Wenn ich hier schon so viele Leute mit meinem Vorhaben beschäftige ist das das Mindeste was kommen sollte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Angesichts des hohen Preises sollte das zumindest so sein.



Das muss nicht sein. Hersteller wie Razer Samsung (oder die schnell kaputtbaren Sony) (+ französische Diesel) beweisen immer wieder das Gegenteil. Oder auch Corsair. Wobei die nicht so schlimm sind


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Wie gesagt, Enermax ist teurer als es eigentlich sein dürfte.
Schrott ist es aber keines Wegs, gibt halt andere Netzteile, die besser sind.
Mich persönlich würde ja interessieren, wie du das Temperatur Problem löst, wenn du neben zwei 980er Karten noch deine Soundkarte verbauen willst.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würde ja interessieren, wie du das Temperatur Problem löst, wenn du neben zwei 980er Karten noch deine Soundkarte verbauen willst.


Vorerst hab ich ja nur eine 980er und das wird auch noch ne ganze Weile so bleiben müssen weil mir mein Budget inzwischen mit Karacho um die Ohren geflogen ist mit den vielen ungeplanten Neuanschaffungen 
Ich schau erst mal wie`s mit der Intel Plattform läuft und dann sehn wir weiter

Wenn meine 980er aber aktuell noch keine Temperaturprobleme hat dann wird sie später mit ner 2ten 980 auch keine bekommen.
An meiner 480er musste ich vorne sogar die Schrauben des GPU-Kühlers auf der Unterseite kürzen, damit sie nicht am Lüfter der 980er streifen und hinten hab ich nen Radiergummi zwischengeklemmt damit`s nicht streift (gut zu erkennen auf meinem Foto im ersten Posting). Man kann schon sagen dass es dichter eigentlich nicht geht. Zudem wird die 480er vermutlich wärmer als die 980er. Wenn also im jetztigen Zustand die 980er noch nicht schwitzt, dann sehe ich mit der läppischen Soundkarte auf der Pelle (die nicht wärmt und nur halb so lang ist) erst recht keine Probleme. Vielleicht wird`s ja auch irgendwann ne PCIe-Soundkarte...Aber das ist alles noch Zukunftsmusik und sollte diskutiert werden wenn`s so weit ist. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie`s bei mir weiter geht.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Du hast nur eine 980?
also, jetzt fängt die Diskussion wieder von vorne an. 
Nächsten Jahr kommt Pascal, in einer neuen Fertigung. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass Pascal deutlich schneller werden wird als Maxwell.
Kaufst du also nächstes Jahr eine Pascal Karte, wird sie mit der 980 den Boden aufwischen.


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Mich fasziniert es immer noch das die Temperaturen trotz der jetzigen darunter verbauten GTX480 OK sind.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r3-vorzugsweise-am3-20151104_09_innereien.png


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

genau deswegen sehe ich das neue System ganz entspannt was die Temperaturen angeht


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nächsten Jahr kommt Pascal, in einer neuen Fertigung. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass Pascal deutlich schneller werden wird als Maxwell.
> Kaufst du also nächstes Jahr eine Pascal Karte, wird sie mit der 980 den Boden aufwischen.


Nein - Mainboard und CPU müssen jetzt die nächsten paar Jahre drin bleiben. So viel steht fest.  Was ich meinte bezieht sich nur auf die Grafik: 
Da hatte ich ja ganz zu Beginn über ein 980er SLI Gespann  nachgedacht. Also eine hab ich, eine 2te würde evtl. später kommen wenn sie billiger sind und wieder Geld übrig ist.
Diese Option hab ich mir mit dem neuen Board nun offen gehalten. Vielleicht verkaufe ich meine 980er aber auch irgendwann und lege mir stattdessen eine stärkere zu. Das weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Maqama (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Nein - Mainboard und CPU müssen jetzt die nächsten paar Jahre drin bleiben. So viel steht fest.  Was ich meinte bezieht sich nur auf die Grafik:
> Da hatte ich ja ganz zu Beginn über ein 980er SLI Gespann  nachgedacht. Also eine hab ich, eine 2te würde evtl. später kommen wenn sie billiger sind und wieder Geld übrig ist.
> Diese Option hab ich mir mit dem neuen Board nun offen gehalten. Vielleicht verkaufe ich meine 980er aber auch irgendwann und lege mir stattdessen eine stärkere zu. Das weiß ich noch nicht.



Die Karten hättest du direkt verkaufen können, und dann eben eine 980ti geholt.
Dann hätteste dir das teure Netzteil sparen können und hättest auch das 100€ biligere E10 mit 500W nehmen können.
Zudem hätte der Rechner nur einen Bruchteil des Stromes gezogen, im Vergleich zu deinem jetzigen 980/480er Gespann.

Aber jetzt ist es eh zu spät


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Und meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass du keine 2. Grafikkarte nachrüsten wirst, viele Leute wollen sich die Option immer offen halten, am Ende wird dann zu dem Zeitpunkt trotzdem eine neue schnellere Single GPU gekauft einfach weil sich SLI dann einfach im Vergleich nicht lohnt.
SLI macht man entweder sofort oder gar nicht.


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

@Undertable
Dient die 480 nur für den zweiten TFT? Das wäre eine extreme Energieverschwendung...
1000W für Z97 mit vielleicht 2xGTX980 oder 1xGTX980 und GTX480 im Daueridle?


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Und meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass du keine 2. Grafikkarte nachrüsten wirst


 Vielleicht - vielleicht auch nicht. Noch steht es in den Sternen.


Ebrithil schrieb:


> viele Leute wollen sich die Option immer offen halten...


 Was spricht denn dagegen? Wenn man sich dazu entschließt dann kann man es. Wenn nicht dann hat man auch nichts verloren oder?


Ebrithil schrieb:


> am Ende wird dann zu dem Zeitpunkt trotzdem eine neue schnellere Single GPU gekauft einfach weil sich SLI dann einfach im Vergleich nicht lohnt


Eine der 2 Möglichkeiten die auch ich nicht völlig ausschließen will


Undertable schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht verkaufe ich meine 980er aber auch irgendwann und lege mir stattdessen eine stärkere zu. Das weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Jup das wär evtl auch noch ne überlegung Wert die 480 durch ne 30€ Office Karte zu ersetzen, das spart Unmengen an Strom und sollte auch die Wärme im Gehäuse weiter reduzieren, auch wenn die kein wirkliches Problem darstellt.


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Jup das wär evtl auch noch ne überlegung Wert die 480 durch ne 30€ Office Karte zu ersetzen, das spart Unmengen an Strom und sollte auch die Wärme im Gehäuse weiter reduzieren, auch wenn die kein wirkliches Problem darstellt.



Das war mein Gedanke. Die 480 erzielt immer noch respektable Erlöse, die sollten eine Office Lösung für den zweiten TFT locker abdecken. Leiser ist es dann sowieso, weil passiv gekühlt und 50W im Idle weniger.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> @Undertable
> Dient die 480 nur für den zweiten TFT?


Nochmal kurz was ich zu Beginn schon geschildert habe: Ausgangssituation waren 2 Bildschirme an nur einer GTX480. Hauptscreen hatte 1920x1200 und wurde von der 480 ausreichend befeuert.
Nach Umstieg auf nen 4K Monitor war die 480 zu schwach. Deshalb kam die GTX980 her. Die reicht für den 4K Monitor alleine aus, kommt aber ins Rudern wenn beim Spielen auch der Zweitscreen betrieben wird (Ruckeln im Spiel). Da ich die 480 eh noch da hatte lag es nahe zumindest auszuprobieren ob es was helfen würde ne 2te einzubauen und den Zweitscreen dran anzustöpseln (bis dato hatte ich immer nur 1 GraKa im Rechner). Mit dem Gespann wurde es besser, fast gut. Für richtig flüssiges Spiel fehlt aber subjektiv gefühlt noch ein "Muggeseggele" zum Glücklichsein. Dieses hätte ich mir anstatt der 480er von ner 2ten 980er im SLI-Verbund erhofft, weil sie der 480 in allen Punkten überlegen ist. Da mein altes AM3 Board aber kein SLI unterstützt wäre ein neues Board der nächste Schritt gewesen, in dem Zuge kam der Umstieg auf Intel....wie`s weiterging kannst Du gerne vorne nachlesen.



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Energieverschwendung...1000W für Z97 mit vielleicht 2xGTX980 oder 1xGTX980 und GTX480 im Daueridle?


Warum ich 1000W gewählt habe steht in meinem Beitrag #75:


Undertable schrieb:


> Zur Dimensionierung hab ich den PSU-Calculator von Enermax mit den Daten meiner vorstellbaren Maximalbestückung gefüttert.
> Das wurde mit knapp 800W berechnet. Die Leistungssprünge in der Platimax Reihe sind ...850W / 1000W...
> 850W hätten wohl gereicht aber ich wollte lieber ne Nummer höher gehen. Gerade auch in meinem Fall sieht man ja wie lange so ein Netzteil von unvernünftigen Leuten z.T. genutzt wird und man weiß nie was noch kommt


Anbei ein Screenshot der Leistungsermittlung.
Dass ein zu groß dimensioniertes Netzteil u.U. mit einer schlechteren Effizienz arbeitet hab ich bewußt in Kauf genommen


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ich würde die 980 verkaufen und eine 980 Ti zulegen.
Die 980 Ti ist besser als zwei 980er und mit der 980 Ti kannst du problemlos auf den Big Pascal Chip warten.
Das 1000 Watt Netzteil ist zwar recht sinnlos, aber das weißt du ja schon.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> wär evtl auch noch ne überlegung Wert die 480 durch ne 30€ Office Karte zu ersetzen, das spart Unmengen an Strom und sollte auch die Wärme im Gehäuse weiter reduzieren, auch wenn die kein wirkliches Problem darstellt.


Wenn die Leistung der 480er schon nicht ausreicht ist eine 30€Office Karte wohl kaum ne Steigerung dazu würde ich annehmen?
Weniger Wärme und Stromverbrauch ist klar aber das löst nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Die 480er muss doch überhaupt keine Leistung erbringen? Ich dachte da hängt nur der 2. Bildschirm dran?


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde die 980 verkaufen und eine 980 Ti zulegen


Mit dem Rat bist Du nicht alleine #5:


Maqama schrieb:


> Ich bin genau wie Chinaquads der Meinung, dass du eher den Unterbau tauschen solltest.
> Gönn dir nen aktuellen Skylake i5oder i7, das bringt einfach mehr, da du 2 GTX 980 so nicht optimal auslasten kannst.
> Sollte dir dann die eine GTX 980 nicht reichen, verkauf das Teil und such die eine GTX 980ti und takte diese schön hoch





Threshold schrieb:


> Die 980 Ti ist besser als zwei 980er und mit der 980 Ti kannst du problemlos auf den Big Pascal Chip warten


Ich glaubs Euch ja. Wie auch immer. Ich warte jetzt erst mal auf die Komponenten, bau sie zusammen und schau wie das neue System läuft.
Alles Weitere zu gegebener Zeit


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Du musst es halt entscheiden, was du letztendlich willst, ist ja dein Geld.
Wir können hier nur Tipps und Empfehlungen abgeben. Was du davon dann annimmst und was nicht, ist eben deine Sache.
Sag aber auf jeden Fall bescheid, was du denn nun machst. Das interessiert sehr.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Die 480er muss doch überhaupt keine Leistung erbringen? Ich dachte da hängt nur der 2. Bildschirm dran?


Ist auch so und trotzdem ruckelt der Hauptscreen beim Spielen ein wenig wenn der 2te zusätzlich betrieben wird.
Schalte ich mit Windows-Taste+"P" den 2 ten Bildschirm aus kann ich auf dem Hauptscreen flüssig spielen.
Wie sich das erklären lässt weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht liegt`s daran dass mein altes AM3-Board kein SLI hat. Vielleicht werden die zur Verfügung stehenden Lanes zu sehr begrenzt?
Das müsste dann aber auch bei ausgeschaltetem Zweitscreen der Fall sein weil die Karte auch dann noch noch im Slot steckt?
Keine Ahnung


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Du hast beide monitore an der 480 dran?


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ich habe alle Beiträge durchgelesen,
wenn es nur darum geht das Ruckeln im Spiel bei zwei TFT (TFT1 Spiel/TFT2 Monitoring etc.) zu eliminieren, dann würde ich erst recht die 480 durch eine Office Karte ersetzen.
Reicht die Leistung nicht in 4k, dann muss eine zweite 980er Karte her. Da scheinbar die eine erst mal bleibt, halte ich Option 1 für sehr sinnvoll, da finanziell kein Verlust, aber jede Menge Gewinn.

Der NT Rechner ist komplett für die Tonne. Für zwei 980 ohne OC würden auch 500W reichen, 600 mit Reserve, max.750W mit viel OC. Ich habe selbst ein 1KW NT gehabt, da es den PC (Signatur) nach Optimierung exakt 2x versorgen konnte, habe ich nun ein kleineres drin und das ist immer noch  reichlich groß. Das System verbraucht  etwa 500W unter Last. Aber bei dem PC 1000W...my goodness me...

GeForce GTX 980 2 and 3-way SLI review - Power Consumption


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst es halt entscheiden, was du letztendlich willst, ist ja dein Geld


Leider ist das auch vom Budget abhängig, das mir inzwischen nen ganz dicken Riegel vorschiebt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wir können hier nur Tipps und Empfehlungen abgeben. Was du davon dann annimmst und was nicht, ist eben deine Sache


Ja klar, und dafür bin ich auch dankbar. Woanders hätte man mit so einem wie mir, der gern auch auf eigene Erfahrungen baut (zum Teil schon Beratungsresistent ist, ich weiß) nicht unbedingt die Geduld.
Auch dafür besten Dank.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sag aber auf jeden Fall bescheid, was du denn nun machst. Das interessiert sehr.


Versprochen. Ich werde berichten wenn sich was tut. Das bin ich Euch schuldig dafür dass Ihr Eure Zeit für mich opfert.


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> ...
> Das bin ich Euch schuldig dafür dass Ihr Eure Zeit für mich opfert.



Die Leute sind hier ja freiwillig und bieten ihre Hilfe gerne an...


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast beide monitore an der 480 dran?


Nein. Den 4K monitor an der 980, den 2t-Screen an der 480.
Zuvor hatte ich beide an der 980. Dann kam die 480 mit in`s Spiel.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Schmeiß mal die 480 raus, die bremst das System komplett weg.
SLI kannst du mit 480 und 980 sowieso nicht machen.
Beide Monitore an die 980 anschließen und fertig.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Hatte er doch erst und da hats bei ihm ordentlich gehakt, hat er doch geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Weil die Karte für zwei Monitore hochtakten muss. Ein zweiter Monitor kostet nun mal Grafikleistung.
Sinnvoller wäre es, den zweiten Monitor dann an die IGP anzuschließen oder über eine kleine Office Karte laufen zu lassen.
Die 480 dafür zu nutzen ist echt sinnfrei.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Beiträge durchgelesen,
> wenn es nur darum geht das Ruckeln im Spiel bei zwei TFT (TFT1 Spiel/TFT2 Monitoring etc.) zu eliminieren


Eigentlich ja.


Fatal Justice schrieb:


> dann würde ich erst recht die 480 durch eine Office Karte ersetzen


Wie schon erwähnt 





Undertable schrieb:


> Wenn die Leistung der 480er schon nicht ausreicht ist eine 30€Office Karte wohl kaum ne Steigerung dazu würde ich annehmen?
> Weniger Wärme und Stromverbrauch ist klar aber das löst nicht mein Problem.





Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Reicht die Leistung nicht in 4k, dann muss eine zweite 980er Karte her


Das dachte ich zu Beginn. Inzwischen wurde mir jedoch mehfach geraten anstelle einer 2ten 980 lieber eine 980 Ti zu verwenden. 


Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Da scheinbar die eine erst mal bleibt


So ist es





Fatal Justice schrieb:


> halte ich Option 1 für sehr sinnvoll


Na ja, siehe oben...





Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Der NT Rechner ist komplett für die Tonne


Kann ich nicht beurteilen und auf subjektive Einschätzungen will ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beurteilen und auf subjektive Einschätzungen will ich mich nicht verlassen.



Du kannst Leistungsaufnahmen im Netz anschauen.
Ein Rechner mit einer 980 ztieht im Mittel vielleicht 330 Watt. Mit einer zweiten Karte wären es vielleicht 530 Watt.
Du musst schon gewaltig übertakten um überhaupt 700 Watt zu erreichen.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Deine Aussage "Die Leistung der 480 reicht nicht aus" ist irgendwie ein bisschen komisch, dir ist schon bewusst, dass die 480 nichts anderes macht als das Bild an den Monitor zu senden? Das Bild auf dem 2. Monitor wird immer noch von der 980 berechnet wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. -> Die 480 macht NICHTS was nicht auch jede IGPU genauso gut könnte nur eben sehr viel Energie-ineffizienter.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Karte für zwei Monitore hochtakten muss.


Bin prinzipiell kein Fan von Übertakten aber es wäre vielleicht nen Versuch wert, stets mit dem Auge auf der Temperatur.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sinnvoller wäre es, den zweiten Monitor dann an die IGP anzuschließen


Was bedeutet IGP?


Threshold schrieb:


> oder über eine kleine Office Karte laufen zu lassen


 Versuchen könnte ich`s. Muss morgen mal schaun was ich noch rumliegen hab.
Und das Netzteil müsste ich wieder reinbauen.
[/QUOTE]Die 480 dafür zu nutzen ist echt sinnfrei. [/QUOTE] Die war halt grad über. Hab`s halt mal ausprobiert um zu sehen was passiert. Besser ist`s damit geworden. Diese Erkenntnis konnte ich draus ziehen.
Deswegen kam ich auf den Gedanken mit ner 2ten 980er


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Deine Aussage "Die Leistung der 480 reicht nicht aus" ist irgendwie ein bisschen komisch, dir ist schon bewusst, dass die 480 nichts anderes macht als das Bild an den Monitor zu senden? Das Bild auf dem 2. Monitor wird immer noch von der 980 berechnet wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. -> Die 480 macht NICHTS was nicht auch jede IGPU genauso gut könnte nur eben sehr viel Energie-ineffizienter.



Wie meinen?
Ich hab geschrieben, dass es unnötig ist, eine 480 nur dafür zu benutzen, weil sie einfach viel zu viel Strom braucht.



Undertable schrieb:


> Bin prinzipiell kein Fan von Übertakten aber es wäre vielleicht nen Versuch wert, stets mit dem Auge auf der Temperatur.
> 
> Was bedeutet IGP?



die 980 muss sich hochtakten, wenn du zwei Monitore dran hast.
Du selbst must gar nichts übertakten.

Die IGP ist die Grafiklösung, die in der CPU der Intel Desktop Prozessoren drin ist.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst Leistungsaufnahmen im Netz anschauen.


Solche Angaben sind möglicherweise auch nicht verlässlicher als die eines Netzteilkalkulators.
Möglich dass die Rechner der Netzteil-Anbieter auch etwas Geld in die Kassen rechnen 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Rechner mit einer 980 ztieht im Mittel vielleicht 330 Watt. Mit einer zweiten Karte wären es vielleicht 530 Watt.


Ich hab ja die 480 mit reingeschrieben. Die zieht meines Wissens deutlich mehr als die 980. Vielleicht liegt`s daran?


Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst schon gewaltig übertakten um überhaupt 700 Watt zu erreichen.


Mag sein.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

@Thresh ich meinte damit natürlich Undertable, hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen sorry


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Solche Angaben sind möglicherweise auch nicht verlässlicher als die eines Netzteilkalkulators.



Doch doch, solche Messungen gibt es bei diversen Webseiten. Unter anderem auch bei PCGH.
Dort wird das Equipment vorgestellt, mit dem gemessen wird und dann kannst du die Tabellen anschauen, mit eben den Ergebnissen.
Hier mal ein Test von Hardwareluxx. Schau dir die Tabellen an.
GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im SLI-Test - Hardwareluxx



Undertable schrieb:


> Ich hab ja die 480 mit reingeschrieben. Die zieht meines Wissens deutlich mehr als die 980. Vielleicht liegt`s daran?



Du hast im Netzteil Rechner die 980 und die 480 angegeben?



Ebrithil schrieb:


> @Thresh ich meinte damit natürlich Undertable, hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen sorry



OK, dann hab ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> die 980 muss sich hochtakten, wenn du zwei Monitore dran hast. Du selbst must gar nichts übertakten.


Ah OK. Dann ist`s wieder was anderes. Die wird dann schon wissen was sie sich zumuten kann.
Kann man irgendwie veranschlagen oder einschätzen was für ein Takt in dem Fall sinnvol wäre? #41:


Undertable schrieb:


> 1328MHz bei 3840x2160 im Fenstermodus (sagt CPU-Z auf dem Zweitbildschirm daneben)


(Zweitbildschirm 1080x1920) 


Threshold schrieb:


> Die IGP ist die Grafiklösung, die in der CPU der Intel Desktop Prozessoren drin ist.


Die hab ich dann am neuen Prozessor. Ausprobieren würde nichts kosten und wär mir daher sympatisch


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast im Netzteil Rechner die 980 und die 480 angegeben?


Ja, vom worst case ausgehend


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Undertable schrieb:


> Ja, vom worst case ausgehend



Ja, das funktioniert natürlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> dir ist schon bewusst, dass die 480 nichts anderes macht als das Bild an den Monitor zu senden?


War mir nicht bewusst. Ich hatte bis dato immer nur 1 Grafikkarte im Rechner. 2 sind für mich quasi Neuland.


Ebrithil schrieb:


> Das Bild auf dem 2. Monitor wird immer noch von der 980 berechnet wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. -> Die 480 macht NICHTS was nicht auch jede IGPU genauso gut könnte


interessant. Umso erstaunlicher dann der Eindruck dass es mit der 480 besser wurde. Wenn die nur weiterleitet was die 980 rechnet dann sollte das Resultat doch eigentlich unverändert bleiben weil sich ja die Grafikleistung nicht addiert oder sonstwie verbessert hat oder?


----------



## Undertable (20. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das funktioniert natürlich nicht wirklich.


Und da mein "Netzteil-Opa" zuvor auch schon 1000W hatte bekam ich bei der Entscheidung nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen
Donnerwetter


----------



## Fatal Justice (21. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Viele Leute haben ja auch ein Strommessgerät, so dass der Verbrauch von der Dose gut darstellbar ist. Praktisch jeder Hardwaretest zeigt die Werte ebenso an.  Daran zweifeln muss man nicht. Der Wert am NT ist dann noch niedriger, denn der Rest ist Verlustleistung, also Wärme. Und ja, die Rechner empfehlen massiv zu viel. Die GTX480 unter Last liegt bei 250W. Das wären dann an die 600W insgesamt. Nur ist das Szenario theoretisch und tritt bei dir nie ein. Egal, ob 2x980, eine 980ti oder jede andere denkbare Kombo, ein 1KW NT wird da nie gebraucht.


----------



## Undertable (21. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Da ich ja bereits ein Netzteil gekauft habe, und ich dieses auch verwenden möchte, würde ich die Diskussion zur Netzteil-Auswahl (Hersteller, Marke, Leistung, Kennwerte, pro und contra allgemein) nun gerne auf den Punkt bringen und fasse abschließend wie folgt zusammen:

Zur Markendiskussion:
Einige vertreten die Ansicht dass die Qualität bei Enermax nachgelassen hat seit sie nicht mehr selbst fertigen, sondern wie viele (alle?) andere(n) Anbieter auch, von Auftragsfertigern fertigen lässt.
Enermax tut dies scheinbar bei CWT die nach Ansicht Mancher einen bescheidener Ruf haben. Tatsächlich scheint es Modellreihen zu geben die auf CWT-Standardplatinen basieren. Daneben gibt es aber auch Modellreihen nach komplett eigenständigen Entwürfen. Interessanter Artikel zu dem Thema:
Enermax lÃ¤sst alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase

Unter einigen Usern hier scheint Be Qiet! aktuell beliebt zu sein. Daneben wurden aber auch andere genannt.

Eine gute Übersicht aktueller Netzteil Marken und Modelle gibt es meiner Meinung nach hier:
Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung Stand: 11/2015

Zur Leistungsdiskussion: 
"...Es sollte auf keinen Fall zu schwach sein, aber auch ein zu großzügig ausgelegtes Netzteil kann Nachteile haben.
Es kostet mehr und es arbeitet unter Umständen auch mit einer schlechten Effizienz..." 
( aus Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung Stand: 11/2015 )

Die Leistungsrechner mancher Netzteil-Anbieter "übertreiben" möglicherweise.

Hardwaretests bzw. Messergebnisse und Tabellen aus dem Netz sind aussagekräftig und sollten berücksichtigt werden.

Auch eigene Messungen mit haushaltsüblichen Stromverbrauchsmessgeräten sind aufschlussreich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

So siehts aus. 
Energiekostenmessgeräte, mit denen User z. B. Aus dem Forum messen sind relativ zuverlässig mit Messwerten und nicht vollkommen überzogen. Ich persönlich hätte halt ein CoolerMaster V850/DPP11 750/850 gekauft statt dem Platimax. Aber gut das geht auch in Ordnung


----------



## Undertable (21. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Inzwischen bin ich am Zusammenbauen. Dieses sind die ersten Erkenntnisse:
- Dem Boxed-CPU-Lüfter würde ich keine ausreichende Kühlwirkung zutrauen. Gut dass ich nen größeren gekauft hab.
- Der Dark Rock 3 ist schon ein anderes Kaliber. Er wirkt durchdacht, sehr gut verarbeitet und Vertrauenserweckend was die Kühlwirkung angeht.
- Der Lüfter  lässt sich wegen Kollision mit meinen RAM-Modulen* nicht exakt in Originalposition befestigen, kann aber durch die flexible Klammer-Befestigung etwas nach oben versetzt montiert werden.
- Das Klammersystem ist m.E. genial. Wartungsfreundlich beim Auspinseln der Kühler- u. Lüfterlamellen.
- Das große (vor allem breitere) Gehäuse war allein schon wegen des CPU-Kühlers erforderlich.  Letzterer hätte in meinem alten Gehäuse definitiv keine Chance - no way.

*Das Konfliktpotenzial könnte vom Mainboard-Layout herrühren, dass die RAM-Sockel recht nah an der CPU sitzen. 
Grund dieser Annahme: Auf der Unterseite überdeckt die Backplate vom CPU-Kühler bereits Lötfahnen des ersten RAM-Sockels. Ich nehme stark an dass die Größe solcher Backplates i.d.R. universaltauglich designed wird. Man wird sich ja nicht wegen zu großzügigem Design unnötig die Kompatibilät und damit das Geschäft eingrenzen wollen.
Ich dachte schon drüber nach die Backplate an der Stelle zu bearbeiten. Hab`s aber gelassen weil von den Lötfahnenspitzen bis zur (isolierten) Backplate mehr Abstand ist als zwischen den Leiterbahnen auf dem PCB.
Möglicherweise wird genau das auch einkalkuliert, denn die Backplate des CPU-Sockels gibt ja auch schon einen gewissen Abstand vor. Zudem ist die Kühler-Backplate isoliert und die Schraubverbindung wurde mit Distanzen so gestaltet dass sie eben sitzt wenn man die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag festdreht. Das ist ja allein schon wegen korrektem Kontakt/Andruck zwischen CPU und Kühler nötig.

Frage zur Netzteilmontage: Lüfter nach oben oder unten? Ist mein erstes NT das untzen sitzen wird.
Meine Gedanken dazu:
In jedem PC lagert sich mit der Zeit Staub am Boden ab. Zeigt der Lüfter des unten sitzenden NTs nach oben würde im Stillstand auch Staub ins NT fallen. Teile davon würden beim Anlaufen durchs System gewirbelt werden. Teile davon würden vielleicht drin liegen bleiben, da wo die Luft nicht gut hinkommt. Von daher tendenziell Lüfter nach unten. Das neue Gehäuse hat unten auch Lüftungsöffnungen mit einem herausziehbaren Staubschutz-Filter. 2cm hohe Gehäusefüße ermöglichen den Luftauschtausch am Boden. Das NT müsste zwar Luft vom Fussboden ansaugen wo`s mit Sicherheit staubig ist (deswegen wohl der ausziehbare Staubfilter?). Andererseits könnte es kühlere Luft von aussen atmen (weil wärmere ja nach oben steigt). Allerdings muss das NT dann vielleicht etwas tiefe Luft holen weil es durch`s gestanzte Wabengitter des Gehäuses und durch den Staubfilter atmen muss.
Was meint Ihr?

edit: scheinbar stimmt mein Gedankenmodell
Netzteil wie einauen? Lüfter oben oder unten? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Maqama (21. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Lüfter nach unten, sodass das Netzteil seinen eigenen Kreislauf hat.
Das geht aber nur, wenn der Rechner später nicht auf einen Hochflor Teppich steht, dami auch Luft ran kommt von unten.


----------



## Undertable (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Noch ne Frage zum Lüfteranschluss:

Mein Nanoxia-Gehäuse hat 2 Frontlüfter und einen an der Rückseite. Letzteren hab ich direkt am Mainboard im Bereich der CPU eingesteckt am 3-Pin Stecker "PWR_Fan1". 
Den CPU Lüfter hab ich direkt daneben an 4-Pin "CPU-Fan1" eingesteckt. Ein 3-Pin "CPU-Fan2" Stecker ist noch frei. Die Bezeichnung ist eindeutig.

Auf dem Mainboard hab ich noch 3 weitere Lüfteranschlüsse frei: 
"CHA_FAN1" 4-Pin (unten bei den Panelanschlüssen) 
"CHA-FAN2" 3-Pin (oben bei den RAMs) und
"CHA-FAN3" 3-Pin (unten bei den Panelanschlüssen)

Die beiden verbleibenden 3-Pin Frontlüfter würde ich dem enstprechend bei "CHA-FAN2" und "CHA-FAN3" am MB einstecken.

Nun hat das Nanoxia-Gehäuse so einen neckischen Lüftercontroller mit 2 regelbaren Kanälen (laut Bedienungsanleitung "equipped with a 2-channel fan control for up to six case fans")
Der ist dann wohl für zusätzliche Lüfter vorgesehen die man vor dem NT am Gehäuseboden (1x) und an der Gehäuseoberseite (2x) optional nachrüsten kann?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Die Lüftersteuerung ist zum Regeln von 3pin Lüfter, was über Mainboards nicht geht. Ich würde die 3 Pin Lüfter da dran machen


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Welche Lüfter du an die Lüftersteuerung ansteckst ist egal, du hast prinzipiell halt dafür die Möglichkeit.
Ich würd die Lüfter alle über das Mainboard aktiv regeln lassen. (Leerlauf wenig Drehzahl, Last viel Drehzahl)
Die Steuerung vom Gehäuse lässt die Lüfter ja immer mit der gleichen Drehzahl drehen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Aber 3 Pin Lüfter kann man doch nicht über das Board regeln? Zumindest nicht bei meinem Msi H97 Guard Pro. 
Due Lüftersteuerung ist in sofern praktisch, das man selber entscheiden kann ob leise oder Kühler


----------



## Undertable (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd die Lüfter alle über das Mainboard aktiv regeln lassen. (Leerlauf wenig Drehzahl, Last viel Drehzahl)
> Die Steuerung vom Gehäuse lässt die Lüfter ja immer mit der gleichen Drehzahl drehen.


Danke. Das bestätigt meinen Gedanken, so werd ich`s dann auch tun.


Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> ...Regeln von 3pin Lüfter, was über Mainboards nicht geht


Regeln kann man die meines Wissens schon, nur eben Drehzahlgesteuert und nicht Temperaturgesteuert (4-Pin)?
Was das Board angeht sind die Angaben meines Handbuchs dazu recht mager. Da wird nur beschrieben wie die einzustecken sind.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Kommt ganz aufs MB an. 3 Pin Lüfter werden gesteuert, indem die Spannung gesenkt wird, bei 4 Pin liegen immer 12V an, der vierte Pin sorgt dafür, dass der Lüfter schnell an und aus geschaltet wird*. Du musst halt im Handbuch gucken, was das Mainboard kann. Bei manchen kann man auch zwischen drei und vier Pin Modus umstellen. siehe hier NF-A14 PWM - Lüfter - Produkte

Der Vorteil von 4-Pin Lüftern ist, dass du die Drehzahl weiter runterregeln kannst. Wenn die Gehäuselüfter abhängig von der Temperatur arbeiten sollen, dann steck sie ans MB, wenn nicht, dann kannst du sie auch an die Lüftersteuerung packen.


----------



## Undertable (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Gehäuselüfter abhängig von der Temperatur arbeiten sollen, dann steck sie ans MB


So hab ich`s jetzt gemacht. Wenn`s MB der Meinung ist die Lüfter schneller schnurren zu lassen dann soll`s wegen mir zum Schutz der Technik auch so sein.
Weinen Wunsch nach Ruhe stelle ich da gerne hinten an. Mit dem neuen Gehäuse hab ich ohnehin schon nen Schritt in die Richtung gemacht.

Es soll aber auch Boards mit recht unsinniger Lüftersteuerung geben. Bei permanentem hoch- und runterregeln würde ich den Einsatz der Gehäuse-internen Lüftersteuerung evtl. in Erwägung ziehen


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Schau mal ins BIOS, was es da für Optionen gibt. Bei Gehäuselüftern reicht es meistens, wenn sie auf niedriger Stufe drehen.


----------



## Undertable (22. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

nächste Woche dann. Im Moment wird quasi noch "am offenen Herzen operiert".
Ich warte noch auf ne bestellte SSD. Die wird voraussichtlich am Dienstag kommen. 
Hoffe dass mir morgen mein Kollege das alte Netzteil ausmessen kann. Er muss noch warten bis das Oszi wieder frei ist.


----------



## Undertable (24. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Heute konnte mein Kollege nun das alte Enermax Netzteil messen. Ergebnisse der relevanten Spannungen 3.3V/5V/12V jeweils mit und ohne Last siehe Screenshots im Anhang.

Seiner Meinung nach werden die Spannungen sehr gut eingehalten aber Ripple ist schon deutlich sichtbar. Um das bewerten zu können hätte er gerne ein neues Netzteil auf die gleiche Art und Weise gemessen und diese Werte als Referenz genommen. Da er ein solches nicht hatte, und er selbst nicht auf Netzteile spezialisiert ist, würde er die Bewertung lieber Euch überlassen bzw. denjenigen unter Euch die auf Netzteile spezialisiert sind und das entsprechend interpretieren können. 
Im Web fand er zwar Angaben über eine zulässige "Restwelligkeit" die hier deutlich überschritten wird. Jedoch war er unsicher inwiefern man die "Restwelligkeit" bei so einem Schaltnetzteil überhaupt betrachten kann.
Zudem merkte er an dass es einen Unterschied macht ob das Netzteil wie in diesem Fall ausgebaut auf dem Tisch liegend mit einer bestimmten Last gemessen wird oder im üblichen Einbauzustand, im PC-Gehäuse verschraubt, mit angeschlossenem Mainboard, das wiederum viele ordentliche Masseanbindungen hat.

Zu seinen Ergebnissen soll ich anmerken  dass mit ohmscher Last gemessen wurde.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt

EDIT: Fast vergessen ein anderer Kollege (erfahrener Elektronik-Entwickler) hat in der Vergangenheit einige Jahre PCs zusammen gebaut. Die Thematik mit älteren Netzteilen sieht er persönlich weniger kritisch an, solange man keine Billig-Netzteile kauft. Gute Netzteile haben Schutzeinrichtungen die verhindern dass angeschlossene Hardware gegrillt wird. Auch ihm ist geläufig dass Kondensatoren altern bzw. austrocknen und Rippling zunimmt. Jedoch deckt sich seine Erfahrung mit meiner eigenen: Noch nie ist ihm als Folge eines defekten Netzteils eine angeschlossene Komponente kaputt gegangen. Er meinte wegen des Ripplings, das sei zwar nicht gut aber deswegen würde er sich keine Sorgen um angeschlossene Hardware machen. Es könnte vielmehr zu unerklärlichem Verhalten kommen, wie z.B. Bluescreens oder unerwartetes Neubooten. Er hat noch nie ein Netzteil prophylaktisch erneuert sondern nur dann wenn`s eben nicht mehr geht oder die beschriebenen Phänomen (bluescreens/Neubooten) als Folge auftreten. Wichtig sei aber seiner Meinung nach Qualitätsnetzteile zu kaufen. Die haben entsprechende Schutzeinrichtungen und neben dem Namen zahlt man dafür eben sinnvollerweise auch ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## Knogle (24. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Also wirds doch auch ein Bequiet! ?


----------



## Undertable (24. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Bei Dir?


----------



## Ebrithil (24. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also wirds doch auch ein Bequiet! ?


Er hat doch schon ein neues wenn ich das nicht falsch im Kopf habe.


----------



## Undertable (24. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

So ist es. Im neuen Rechner werkelt ein Enermax Platimax (erster Systemstart vor wenigen Minuten).
Und im alten Rechner wird das alte Enermax auch weiterhin seine Dienste tun und zwar solange bis 
a) o.g. Nebenwirkungen (Bluescreens/ungeplante Neustarts) signalisieren dass die Zeit gekommen ist oder
b) es den Dienst komplett verweigert.


----------



## Undertable (26. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Die neue Kiste ist so weit fertig und die basics sind aufgespielt. Aktuell hab ich nur die GTX980 drin und den Zweitscreen am Mainboard angeschlossen.
Wenn ich beim Spielen in 4K Auflösung (bei vollen Details) den Zweitmonitor auch mit betreibe ist das Ruckeln vergleichbar mit dem alten AMD-System mit der zusätzlichen GTX480 drin:
Minimalstes Ruckeln, fast akzeptabel. Ein winziger Tick noch dann wär`s absolut geschmeidig und perfekt. 

Beim spielen sind die 4 genutzten CPU-Kerne vom unteren Drittel bis knapp über die Hälfte ausgelastet. Insofern ist das Upgrade erkennbar.
Die Temperatur der 980 ist erwartungsgemäß gesunken: Mit 63°C hatte ich kurzzeitig ein Maximum beobachtet. Ansonst pendelt sie sich während dem Spiel auf 58° - 61° ein.
Lüfter 1 dreht dann bei ca. 52%. Der 2te läuft erst nach einer gewissen Zeit an und dreht dann irgendwo zwischen 20-30%.

Besonders freut mich aber das Zusammenspiel der GTX980 und der CPU-Grafik. Mit dem Zweitscreen am Mainboard angeschlossen hatte ich eigentlich schon befürchtet dass die
Desktoperweiterung schlecht bis gar nicht geht, weil das ja nicht mehr von der nVidia-Systemsteuerung für beide gemeinsam geregelt werden kann.
Jetzt verhält sich der Mauszeiger so wie ich mir`s am alten System schon gewünscht hatte:

Beim Spielen im Fenstermodus klappte sich UT3 in die Taskleiste runter wenn ich beim ballern mit dem Mauszeiger versehentlich über den Rand in den zweiten Bildschirm rein kam.
Jetzt passiert das nicht mehr. Im Spiel bleibt die Maus auf dem Hauptbildschirm. Unterbreche ich kurz mit Escape und fahre an den Rand bleibt ein Zeiger auf dem Hauptscreen und auf dem daneben erscheint ein 2ter mit dem ich dort dann walten kann. Ruckzuck kann ich wieder ins Spiel zurück. Kein runterklappen mehr.

Bis auf Weiteres werde ich mit der einen 980er weitermachen. Wenn`s mich später doch mal juckt werde ich die vermutlich gegen eine Größere austauschen (wie hier mehrfach empfohlen). Aber das wird sich zeigen.

Eigentlich wär jetzt erst mal alles prima aber ein kleines Problemchen hab ich mit der Kiste noch, vielleicht fällt hier wem was dazu ein:
Die Kiste fährt flott hoch bis zur Anmeldung. Nach Eingabe des Kennworts wird der Bildschirm schwarz, nur der Mauszeiger bleibt sichtbar. Der Zustand hält dann recht lange an, geschätzte 2-3 Minuten! Dann erscheint der Desktop wie zu erwarten und alles ist gut. Das hatte ich so noch nicht.

Hat wer ne Idee?


----------



## JPW (27. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Gut dass du soweit zufrieden bist. 

Zu dem Problem: Hast du frisch neuinstalliert? Ansonsten würde ich mal den Autostart überprüfen ob da irgendwas den Start verzögert, mit ccleaner zum Beispiel.


----------



## Undertable (27. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ja komplett neu bespielt. Den Autostart hatte ich mir schon in msconfig angeschaut.
In einem ersten Durchgang hab ich das was mir unnötig erschien deaktiviert => Brachte keine Änderung.
Beim 2ten mal hab ich komplett alles rausgenommen => brachte leider auch nichts. Ansonst hätte ich die Einträge Step by Step aktiviert bis das verlangsamende enttart ist.

CC Cleaner hab ich mal ganz normal bereinigen lassen. Brachte leider auch nichts.
Die Anzeige des Autostarts deckt sich mit dem was unter msconfig auch zu sehen ist.
Nichts unerwartetes drin. CTxfiHlp hat scheinbar mit den Reglern meiner Soundkarte zu tun. Hatte ich ja aber auch schon deaktiviert - ohne Erfolg.

Noch wer ne Idee?


----------



## Undertable (28. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Als nächstes wollte ich mal schauen ob die Ereignisanzeige was verrät.
Um`s Zeitlich zuordnen zu können hab ich ne Uhr geholt, mit der PC-Uhr abgeglichen und daneben gestellt.
Dann ein Neustart wie folgt:

23 : 20 : 07  Startknopf
23 : 20 : 46  Anmelde-Screen
23 : 20 : 52  Kennwort quittiert
23 : 21 : 07  Willkommens-Screen (im blauen Windows-Design)
23 : 21 : 24  Bild wird schwarz (Mauszeiger weiss)
23 : 22 : 36  Desktop erscheint

Computerverwaltung / Ereignisanzeige / Benutzerdefinierte Ansichten / Administrative Ereignisse:

23 : 19 : 20  (quasi kurz vor dem Neustart, müsste also beim runterfahren aufgetreten sein) Warnung User Profile Service (1530)
"Es wurde festgestellt dass Ihre Registrierungsdatei noch von anderen Anwendungen oder Diensten verwendet wird. Die Datei wird nun entladen. Die Anwendungen oder Dienste, die Ihre Registrierungsdatei anhalten, funktionieren anschließend u.U. nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß.
DETAIL - 6 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\...[langer Zahlencode]...
Process 1412 (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USERS\...[langer Zahlencode]...
...Software\Policies\...Current Version\Internet Settings...[3 x das Ganze]...Software...\Internet Explorer\Main

23 : 22 : 35  (nach dem dunklen Screen, also kurz vor Erscheinen des Desktops) Service Control Manager (7022)
Der Dienst "Realtek Audio Service" wurde nicht richtig gestartet (klar, den Onboard-Sound hab ich im BIOS deaktiviert)

23 : 22 : 36  (Exakt mit Erscheinen des Desktops) ISCTAgent (1000)
ISCT - CAgentServiceInit   NetDetect is now disabled since this is not a mobile platform.

Das o.g. Volume2 ist eine 2TB Festplatte, die sich gestern schon bemerkbar gemacht hatte:
Eine Festpolattenüberwachung hatte Fehler gemeldet und geraten die darauf befindlichen Daten zu sichern.
So hab ich getan. Anschließend hab ich die Platte (das Volume) in der Datenträgerverwaltung gelöscht, ne neue Partition angelegt und sie neu formatiert.
Danach kam die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr. 
Jetzt gibt wohl 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder die Platte geht tatsächlich kaputt (was mich wundert weil sie noch gar nicht so alt ist)
Oder ich hab nen Virus?


----------



## Ebrithil (28. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Versteh ich das richtig und die Problematische HDD ist nicht die Boot Platte? Wenn ja zieh die mal ab und boote dann.


----------



## Undertable (28. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Ja. Das hab ich gestern Nacht noch ausprobiert. Der dunkle Bildschirm kam trotzdem noch dann hab ich Feierabend gemacht.
Grad eben hab ich die Kiste neu hochgefahren und geschaut was in der Ereignisanzeige steht:

23 : 55 : 56  [gestern, vermutlich kurz vor dem letzten runterfahren] Warnung (2006) Load Perf
Die Werte "LastCounter" und "LastHelp" der Leistungsindikatorrenregistrierung sind beschädigt und müssen aktualisiert werden. Das erste und zweite DWORD im Datenbereich sind die ursprünglichen Werte, während das dritte und vierte DWORD im Datenbereich den aktualisierten Wert enthalten.

23 : 55 : 57 Fehler (3001) Load Perf
Die Namenszeichenfolgenwert für den Leistungsindikator in der Registrierung ist falsch formatiert. Die falsch formatierte Zeichenfolge ist "10904". Das erste DWORD im Datenbereich enthält den Indexwert für die falsch formatierte Zeichenfolge, während das zweite und dritte DWORD im Datenbereich die letzten gültigen Indexwerte enthalten

23 : 55 : 57 Fehler (3001) Load Perf
Die Namenszeichenfolgenwert für den Leistungsindikator in der Registrierung ist falsch formatiert. Die falsch formatierte Zeichenfolge ist "10904". Das erste DWORD im Datenbereich enthält den Indexwert für die falsch formatierte Zeichenfolge, während das zweite und dritte DWORD im Datenbereich die letzten gültigen Indexwerte enthalten

07 : 06 : 09  [erster Start heute] Warnung ISCT Agent (1000)
ISCT - CAgentService:AgentServieInit  NetDetect is now disabled since this is not a mobile platform

07 : 06 : 09  Fehler (7022) Service Control Manager
Der Dienst "Realtek Audio Service" wurde nicht richtig gestartet

Die Meldung mit dem Volume2 ist also weg aber in der Registry ist (noch) was verbogen?

EDIT:
Seit dem nächsten Start taucht nun nichts mehr von der Leistungsüberwachung auf. In der Ereignisanzeige stehen jetzt nur noch die Warnung NetDetect und der Fehler Realtek nicht geladen.
Das sieht jetzt nicht mehr dramatisch aus, aber das Problem mit dem Dunklen Screen besteht ja noch.
Ich glaub es ist das Beste wenn ich noch mal neu bespiele und die böse Platte draussen lasse. Melde mich wieder wenn`s frische System startklar ist.


----------



## Undertable (28. November 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

System läuft wieder, Mainboardtreiber sind alle installiert. Meine Sound- u. TV-Karte sind noch nicht eingebaut.
Bislang normaler flotter Startvorgang ohne schwarzen Bildschirm.
Intel-Grafik ist installiert. Im Gerätemanager steht die Intel-Grafik (HD Graphics 4600) und eine Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte (noch nicht erkannte GTX980).
Grafik hab ich auf dem großen Screen aktuell 1600x1200 (Nicht-PnP-Monitor(Standard) mit Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte).
Der nVidia Grafiktreiber (auf anderem PC gesaugt) lässt sich noch nicht installieren. Ich glaube das war zuvor auch schon so. Kann sein dass was aus den Windwos-Updates gebraucht wird. Nach Windwos-Update war der irgendwann von alleine drauf.

Bevor ich Windwos-Update mache hab ich nen Virenscanner installiert (Panda free, ist nicht der Beste, ich weiß) der hat grad nen Komplettscan gemacht und 2 Cookies gelöscht (serving-sys + doubleclick).

Edit (1):
WindwosUpdate: nach den ersten 11 wichtigen Updates sind nun beide Scrrens erleuchtet, im Gerätemenager steht jetzt die GTX980 drin.
Nach Neustart erscheint die Windwos-Anmeldung nicht bildschirmfüllend auf dem Monitor sondern etwas kleiner, mit nem schwarzen Rand.
Startgeschwindigkeit ist aber normal. Mit dem Desktop erscheint bei jedem Start folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Desktopfenster-Manager wurde beendet und geschlossen. Die Anwendung wird aufgrund eines Problems nicht mehr richtig ausgeführt. Sie erhalten eine Nachricht wenn eine Lösung verfügbar ist"

In der Steuerung für Intel HD-Grafik hab ich die Anzeige 90° gedreht (weil der Screen hochkant steht) und ein Profil gespeichert.
Die Einstellung hat funktioniert und wurde übernommen aber folgende Fehlermeldung kam: "Intel Graphics Control Panel funktioniert nicht mehr".

Beim nächsten Durchgang von WindowsUpdate wurde der Win7Sp1 installiert.
Seitdem bleibt die Fehlermeldung mit dem Desktopfenstermanager weg - schön 

Edit (2):
WindowsUpdates durchlaufen lassen => alles OK. Irgendwann war beim Start der schwarze Rahmen weg und seitdem wird der Anmelde-Screen Bildfüllend angezeigt.
Nach Einbau der TV-Karte fand sich ein "Multimediacontroller" im Gerätemanager.
Eine erste Treiberinstalltion (Setup) klappte nicht. Über den Geräötemanager -> Treiber aktualisieren -> zum Verzeichnis mit dem Treiber navigiert gings dann.
Beim anschließenden Neustart gabs nen Bluescreen gefolgt von automatischem Neustart. Der sah normal aus.
Die Ereignisanzeige sagte dazu: Fehler volmgr (46) "Die Initialisierung des Speicherabblids ist fehlgeschlagen"
Im Gerätemanager stand die TV-Karte drin. Was anders fiel mir nicht ein, also weitergmacht.

WindowsUpdates: 14 weitere gefunden, installiert, neu gestartet (alles OK).
WindowsUpdate: "Windows ist auf aktuellem Stand"

Soundkarte rein, Treiber drauf, hochgefahren (alles OK). Software dazu installiert - Neustart - sieht gut aus.
Damit wäre dann alles installiert was zum System gehört und der Start passt jetzt.

Edit (3):
Mittelerweile ist alles Nötige Drauf. Das BIOS war übrigens veraltet und ist inzwischen geupdatet.
System läuft super stabil. Keine BlueScreens mehr, normaler Start - alles gut.

Abschließend danke ich allen die sich hier an diesem Mammut-Thread beteiligt haben.


----------



## Undertable (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Board für GTX 980 SLI gesucht, DDR3, vorzugsweise AM3(+)*

Nachtrag zum alten Netzteil, das ich im alten PC weiter verwende:


SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, kannst du ja mal die  Ripple/Noise Werte vom Netzteil angeben, wenn sie dein Kollege gemessen hat ... Ich denke das würde hier einige interessieren





Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Alte NT testen ist immer interessant.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ise-eines-netzteils-bewerten.html#post7875896


----------

